# Help SCAMMED by Stan and Sara Morgan



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Help! The user name is bowhunter7085

Anyone in the Lakeland Florida Area? We might need to involve local authorities.

I know of myself and one other AT member who sent him $1650 total and he is missing in action!

First he said his wife died but I found her posting on Facebook

Their names are Sara and Stan Morgan and they supposedly own "A Clean Sweep" cleaning service in Florida

He claims to own a bow shop. Spread the word


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## stiffarrow (Jul 13, 2006)

Quick search on bowhunter7085, nothing comes up.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Man I don't live down there but man I feel for u. It's a shame a nice guy like u have to deal with this crap. Did u do paypal?


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope you catch him, but, you sent $1650.00 to a guy who joined on 1/10/14 with no feedback and 16 posts?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Story???


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

She posted on Jan 8th that he had lost his phone, if anyone had been trying to get in touch with them.
Could this be the problem?


----------



## tlrde3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope you catch him.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am down in that area for the winter and belong to an archery club down here. I will do some asking around. I hate scammers!!!


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

norsemen said:


> Hope you catch him, but, you sent $1650.00 to a guy who joined on 1/10/14 with no feedback and 16 posts?


Certainly not the smartest thing one could do!


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope you are 110 percent sure that the people with the advertisement in the picture are the same people you are talking about. If it isn't that picture could cost you a whole lot more than that


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Hope you get this all figured out bud! I know how this feels, just not quite to this extent. It is not a good feeling...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Well it's the phone number that was texting me and the other member yesterday and now won't answer


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

So you sent them $1650 to clean your chimney or what?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

The email address on the business card is the address I sent PayPal too

I mean I texted the guy a million times giving him the benefit of the doubt 

The guy told the other member that his wife died !!!! Then tried to sell the bow I paid for to someone else!


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Almost every form of payment can be recovered except cash including paypal. Paypal is covered against fraud.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

ToddB said:


> Certainly not the smartest thing one could do!


I sent him $850 the other member $800

I didn't send as a gift ....

Yes I know... Thanks for making me feel better ... Lol


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh boy...


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you talked with paypal?


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks like 4906 Melissa Lane, Lakeland, Fl.---I would get ahold of the police if I were you buddy. There not listed in the yellow pages for Polk County. Checked out a couple other phone books and nothing either.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Did u guys file a claim with paypal?? He's not very smart if he is ripping u off with a paypal account linked to his business. A couple complaints and they'll lock him down and no income. Protect others buddy file the claim


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

File a complaint with Paypal and be done with it. You are taking a chance at slander posting like this.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

My story: 

I purchased a ChillR with accessories from this guy last night, he said he would ship and send tracking today. I herd from him at 7am and he said he had some things to do but would be able to ship at 1pm

Meanwhile he told another member his wife died yesterday?!!!! Ya right

Sent him text and PM's with no response all day but the other guy was getting messages stating his wife was in the hospital...

I sent him a message and said I understand if something is wrong just let me know..

Then I see her posting on Facebook....

Sent his wife a message on Facebook very nicely asking for an explanation... Nothing


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

So wait, you bought a bow yesterday and because you have not gotten a shipping confirmation today, you are posting this? I would see if the mods would delete this whole thread and wait a few days...then talk to PayPal...then post on here when it is all said and done...but there has to be more to the story than what is on here...


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Give the guy a chance to come through. But the wife dying is a red flag.
PayPal will make you wait for a few days to see if the item is delivered. If it is not, then you can open a dispute for the item not showing up.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Definitely a scam, hope this guy gets caught. One of the guys he scammed is a good friend of mine and this guy told my friend that his wife had internal bleeding Monday and would be in the hospital with her. Then she posted on facebook last night about making dinner.... I then tried contacting this guy today through his phone about what he had for sale to check him out and he texted me back pretty fast saying that he doesn't have any of those items?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I get it that you guys think I'm jumping the gun

1.) he told one member his wife died last night
2.) why would he be on AT selling a bow?
3.) why did he Pm me today saying he had a few things to do but would get it shipped off if his wife died yesterday?
4.) why would he offer another member the same bow a few hours after I paid him?
5.) why aren't they answering their business phone? 
6.) why would he text me this morning and now not respond at all yet he is responding to another member all day

Sorry, I'm upset. 

Delete the thread I don't care


----------



## Eastcoasthunter (Jul 9, 2012)

Im in central florida, Ill be sure to run their cleaning van off the side of a hill when I see them but not til I get your money back, I did say hill cause we dont have mountains down here!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tough call....... Where's the member at who he told that his wife died? Are you sure that who's ever Facebook it is that your looking at is the right person? Does sound fishy but if you paid only 1 day ago that's a little premature to be jumping the gun isn't it?


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I would be worried if it was me. Hope things work out and he is legit.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Goodluck Smokecity, I hope yall get your money back and he gets caught. Ive been seeing everything he has been telling my friend and nothing is adding up. Pitiful if he is actually trying to do this to people


----------



## c0d3x5 (Nov 11, 2011)

im still trying to figure out what the hell u spent 1650 dollars on..


----------



## Eastcoasthunter (Jul 9, 2012)

I take my post back, ! DAY really, give it at least 3 days, I understand your concern but you need to be patient, dont get me wrong you prob got screwed but give him the benefit of the doubt until u know otherwise! maybe his wife did die at the moment he spoke to the other guy and was brought back to life by an amazing miracle! anythings possible!


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

c0d3x5 said:


> im still trying to figure out what the hell u spent 1650 dollars on..


he is saying that between the two of them(the 2 buyers) that is how much this guy has recieved


----------



## Eastcoasthunter (Jul 9, 2012)

c0d3x5 said:


> im still trying to figure out what the hell u spent 1650 dollars on..


He didnt spend that, it was $850 and $800


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I got burnt by somebody once who claimed his infant child was in the hospital. I think having gone though it once, as soon as somebody told me they were having some personal issues or somebody was in the hospital or dying, I'd tell them the deal was off because they need to concentrate on their home situation and that they should contact me when things settle down for them.

Hope you can get this cleared up. Nothing worse on here than a scammer.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Just file a claim with PayPal and move on...and hope that something didn't happen to the guy or his wife...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

He sent me this late last night?

Think he would be looking at turkey pics if his wife was on her death bed?










It's my fault....
A Loaded ChillR brand new for $850... I should have known.... 

He never asked for payment as a gift... 

The other member said he would post shortly ...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Just file a claim with PayPal and move on...and hope that something didn't happen to the guy or his wife...


Easy for you to say... I get I'm worked up... But getting stolen from pissed me off


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

^^^yea that doesn't add up at all, he told my friend that his hunting land is in GA and wouldn't be going to it until march...


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

smokecity said:


> He sent me this late last night?
> 
> Think he would be looking at turkey pics if his wife was on her death bed?
> 
> ...


Maybe he hates his wife?


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)

I have more info on this I will be posting soon, I am posting from my phone now and it is too much to type but when I get on my laptop I will post my full story. I'm the one who sent him $800 and he told me his wife died yesterday.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Bad deal. Paypal will cover you. But you need to PM Advantimberlou.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

smokecity said:


> Easy for you to say... I get I'm worked up... But getting stolen from pissed me off


Nothing else you can do...file the claim, open a beer, and watch some TV...


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)

Smokecity is telling the truth and this is a scam I will have details for y'all shortly


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nothing else you can do...file the claim, open a beer, and watch some TV...


I agree. I've had to file after being ripped off on eBay. Yes it is very frustrating and you want immediate justice but there's nothing you can do. Just like this guy said, file, open a beer and watch some TV. That's the perfect way to handle it.


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

hope you both get your money back. it just may take a few days... I understand how ticked off you both must be


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nothing else you can do...file the claim, open a beer, and watch some TV...


Yep, this. And contact a mod. It's out of your hands now.


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nothing else you can do...file the claim, open a beer, and watch some TV...


This is it.. I know it sucks but paypal will get you guys your money back just as long as neither of you paid by PayPal gift or used the friends and family option! Good luck and sorry to hear!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Looked at their Facebook accounts. This Stan seems to be a real good one. They had turkey last night as o.p. stated.


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

nicko said:


> Yep, this. And contact a mod. It's out of your hands now.


This too by the way AdvanTimberLou should be able to help yall out..


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok folks I also had some dealings with this guy last night when his wife supposedly died. I pm'd him about a chillr he had for sale. So I gave him my phone number so he could send some pics and he did. The thread he started he was asking $1000 dollars for bow and accessories then dropped the price to $850 so I asked him about trading my creed for it and he said he wasn't interesting in trading so I said ok so what would be the bottom dollar you would take and he texted me back and said $600 and I'll throw in a pack of rage broadheads. That's when the RED FLAG went up for me so I texted him a few more times about the bow and he said if you buy it I will throw in 2 packs of rage broadheads, by this time I knew this guy was full of crap so I played him a little more and then he texted me back and said he would throw in a dozen of gold tip arrows to go with it. So I finally got tired of joking with him and said I guess I'll pass on the bow. So today I thought I would just text him to see if he still had the bow and he said yes so I said is it ok if I call you and talk to you about it and ask a few questions and he said no. So if oh we're trying to sell a bow and was not scamming why would you not let someone call and ask a few questions. I tried to call anyways and nobody answered. I really hope this guy gets his a** busted!!! This is low down as hell!!!


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Ok folks I also had some dealings with this guy last night when his wife supposedly died. I pm'd him about a chillr he had for sale. So I gave him my phone number so he could send some pics and he did. The thread he started he was asking $1000 dollars for bow and accessories then dropped the price to $850 so I asked him about trading my creed for it and he said he wasn't interesting in trading so I said ok so what would be the bottom dollar you would take and he texted me back and said $600 and I'll throw in a pack of rage broadheads. That's when the RED FLAG went up for me so I texted him a few more times about the bow and he said if you buy it I will throw in 2 packs of rage broadheads, by this time I knew this guy was full of crap so I played him a little more and then he texted me back and said he would throw in a dozen of gold tip arrows to go with it. So I finally got tired of joking with him and said I guess I'll pass on the bow. So today I thought I would just text him to see if he still had the bow and he said yes so I said is it ok if I call you and talk to you about it and ask a few questions and he said no. So if oh we're trying to sell a bow and was not scamming why would you not let someone call and ask a few questions. I tried to call anyways and nobody answered. I really hope this guy gets his a** busted!!! This is low down as hell!!!


Wow. Reaallly hope this gets squared away...


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

He could very well be the dumbest scammer on the face of the earth. Bust him.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

smokecity said:


> My story:
> 
> I purchased a ChillR with accessories from this guy last night, he said he would ship and send tracking today. I herd from him at 7am and he said he had some things to do but would be able to ship at 1pm
> 
> ...


You seem to have REALLY jumped the gun IMHO. His wife may very well be in the hospital or whatever. Give it time and ask the mods to remove this. If you don't hear anything or get the bow in a reasonable amount of time...file a pay pal claim.

It may very well be a scam but you are going to have to let it play out a bit longer.


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much. PayPal will cover your money and this guy and his wife sound pretty stupid.

Let's rip some people off and then give them our business name, number, real names, and post what we had for dinner on facebook.

Reminds me of the guy posting his boss is a Dbag then asking why he got fired.


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

-bowfreak- said:


> You seem to have REALLY jumped the gun IMHO. His wife may very well be in the hospital or whatever. Give it time and ask the mods to remove this. If you don't hear anything or get the bow in a reasonable amount of time...file a pay pal claim.
> 
> It may very well be a scam but you are going to have to let it play out a bit longer.


Jump the gun are you SERIOUS?? He's claiming his wife died yesterday and was texting me last night and today about buying a bow. I'm not buying his story at all!!!


----------



## 1dwn4up (Jan 22, 2013)

Smokecity Iive in Lakeland fl. If this turns out to be a scam let me know.


----------



## locate101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Im about an 45min from Lakeland


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't even find them on Facebook. How'd you guys find them? Never mind, I found it haha. They're Fat!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Eastcoasthunter said:


> maybe his wife did die at the moment he spoke to the other guy and was brought back to life by an amazing miracle! anythings possible!


Yes sir and because she is a real women she got her but home and cooked a turkey dinner then posted about it on facebook! 
Sorry to hear these POS are trying to scam you all. Have you contacted any of the classifieds mods yet to get them started so no one else on here gets ripped off? Even with paypal taking care of stuff I would still recommend getting a hold of a mod.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow, That's a shame. I don't think you jumped the gun at all. You sent him money and then he sells the bow to another person too! Then still trying to sell it to other members who caught on it was a scam. I'd be pissed too! It may take a little while but paypal should take care of you.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Put some pics up of these two!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

The sheriff in Polk County is a riot! I would love to see Sheriff Grady on his podium talking about busting an AT scam ring!

Sucks to hear this has happened and hope it works out.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Smells and looks like a scam for sure,file a complaint with paypal and send Lou a pm.Good luck,hope it all works out...Grizz


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

How do you guys know it's the right people? I saw pics of the suspects but I see there's a lot of other people with the same name? I also see Sara Morgan in Polk Florida, Lakeland Florida and Orlando, so again how do you know you have the right people?


----------



## Ultarnr (Feb 15, 2013)

They only hope for this to turn out good is if the wife is dead...


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2179253

Is this the same person?


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

ddl0628 said:


> I can't even find them on Facebook. How'd you guys find them? Never mind, I found it haha. They're Fat!


Way to be mature, are you in 6th grade?


ddl0628 said:


> How do you guys know it's the right people? I saw pics of the suspects but I see there's a lot of other people with the same name? I also see Sara Morgan in Polk Florida, Lakeland Florida and Orlando, so again how do you know you have the right people?


If you read the entire thread the names, numbers, and email all match.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes same person.

I found them on Facebook by google searching the phone number . It took me to their Facebook page with a business card that had the following:

Exact name I sent PayPal to
Matching email address for PayPal
Phone number he contacted me on 


FOR THOSE WHO say I jumped the gun, I'm not concerned that he hasn't shipped it.

I'm concerned that 100% of his communication shut off with me and continued with other members

I'm concerned that he tried to sell the same bow to another member hours after I paid....


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

fresnohunter said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2179253
> 
> Is this the same person?


Yes same guy.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

So let's see here...the guy seems to be consistent posting, uses his real name and phone number, seems to know how to describe bows and accessories...may actually have a bow shop, which would mean he has more than one bow presumably...so how do we know we've been scammed and that he tried to sell the bow multiple times? How do we KNOW it is the same one?

Sorry, you may be right, and this may be a scam, but something sure doesn't add up here...if you paid with PayPal, you have nothing to worry about...

If however, you are wrong, and this guy gets pissed, you may be in a lot of trouble...I'd raise holy hell...

I know you feel wronged, and pissed, but these are the kind of mob rules threads that just make me want to leave AT...


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So let's see here...the guy seems to be consistent posting, uses his real name and phone number, seems to know how to describe bows and accessories...may actually have a bow shop, which would mean he has more than one bow presumably...so how do we know we've been scammed and that he tried to sell the bow multiple times? How do we KNOW it is the same one?
> 
> Sorry, you may be right, and this may be a scam, but something sure doesn't add up here...if you paid with PayPal, you have nothing to worry about...
> 
> ...


I have to agree. What if it turns out not be true and those peoples names and business get dragged through the mud. If you think you got ripped off, file your claim and contact a moderator. Then leave it alone. Wonder who the first person will be to threaten to go to the guys house and beat him up? Lol


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So let's see here...the guy seems to be consistent posting, uses his real name and phone number, seems to know how to describe bows and accessories...may actually have a bow shop, which would mean he has more than one bow presumably...so how do we know we've been scammed and that he tried to sell the bow multiple times? How do we KNOW it is the same one?
> 
> Sorry, you may be right, and this may be a scam, but something sure doesn't add up here...if you paid with PayPal, you have nothing to worry about...
> 
> ...


He told ppl that his wife died and she is at home cooking, You left that part out of your post, what kind of person says that? I'm also sure AT wont miss U


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Scammers should be exposed for everyone to see so they wont be able to scam someone else, it is absolutely pitiful that someone would even do such a thing. Why would you scammers to be kept a secret?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

He sent the exact same pics and told him the ChillR was available…

I sent a PM to the mods two hours ago… more than anything I wanted to be sure no one else had issues with him

Paypal doesn't even guarantee the money back. It specifically states " we will attempt to recover as much money as possible" … not so reassuring. 

I researched this guy all afternoon, Ive have 100's of flawless classified transactions…. not a rookie here…. Maybe I shouldn't have made the post, but ya know what…. I did



KS Bow Hunter said:


> So let's see here...the guy seems to be consistent posting, uses his real name and phone number, seems to know how to describe bows and accessories...may actually have a bow shop, which would mean he has more than one bow presumably...so how do we know we've been scammed and that he tried to sell the bow multiple times? How do we KNOW it is the same one?
> 
> Sorry, you may be right, and this may be a scam, but something sure doesn't add up here...if you paid with PayPal, you have nothing to worry about...
> 
> ...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

ddl0628 said:


> I have to agree. What if it turns out not be true and those peoples names and business get dragged through the mud. If you think you got ripped off, file your claim and contact a moderator. Then leave it alone. Wonder who the first person will be to threaten to go to the guys house and beat him up? Lol


Didnt you call them FAT and you talk about op draging them thru the mud? If you read thread there was ppl that said they live by there and one said pick him up when hes on his way down there.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I am not asking for the guy to get beat up, not asking for anyone to call him fat.

I am asking for people to be careful and not deal with him or anyone using that paypal address.

Sorry i am not going to sit back three days and wait while he spends the money


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

smokecity said:


> I am not asking for the guy to get beat up, not asking for anyone to call him fat.
> 
> I am asking for people to be careful and not deal with him or anyone using that paypal address.
> 
> Sorry i am not going to sit back three days and wait while he spends the money


What else can you do though? There's nothing you can do except file a claim and wait it out.


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok guys just got on my laptop here is my story:

I posted a thread saying i want to buy a mathews creed in lost camo and was looking for a qad rest, one pin sight and lost camo b stinger. Shortly after posting that i got a pm from bowhunter7085 saying "i have what you are looking for!" after giving him my number and asking for pics he sent me pics of a tactical creed, so i said sorry im looking for lost camo, and he said he had that too, so he sent me pics of it. i thought that was a little wierd, but then figured he probably just owned an archery shop and when i asked him if that were the case he said yes he does and that he is a mathews and elite dealer. he then told me he had a mathews qad rest and hha single pin sight he would include for $800. i told him i wasnt sure if i wanted the hha sight, so he said he would sell the bow and rest for 700. i thought about it for a little bit and he started offering to throw in free rage broadheads, or a dozen free gold tip arrows. i thought this was also a little strange, but he told me he was trying to clear out his remaining inventory. this made sense to me so i took the deal to pay 700 for the bow, rest and dozen gold tip arrows. this was on saturday, jan 25. after sending him paypal(not as a gift) he continued to stay in contact with me and i was feeling good about the deal, he told me he lives in fla and has hunting land in ga. i asked him what the name of his bow shop was so i could check it out if i ever went down to fla since i live in ga, and then he told me "well its not really a shop, its more like a warehouse that i sell bows and accessories out of, and i have an indoor range." we txted some more about his setup with his warehouse and everything and i thought it sounded pretty legit so i felt comfortable still. the next day i started thinking more about the hha single pin sight, so i txted the same cell number from the day before and said "hey im thinking about the hha sight, which model is it?" the reply i got was "who are you looking for? i think you have the wrong number," i said i just bought a creed from you yesterday, you said you had an hha sight also, the reply i got back from that was "oh sorry let me get you my husband" so after asking him some questions about the sight he said he had a DS-5019 he would sell for 175, i told him i would think about it and get back with him. his next reply was "i have a DS-5510 i could sell you for 100" so i decided to go with that one for 100. so at this point i sent him 700 the day before(1/25) and 100 on this day (1/26) thru paypal, and he told me he would ship all the items together the next day(monday), and that he would be at his shop in the afternoon. i asked him to let me know a tracking number and he said he would. i waited to hear from him on monday.. nothing. so i txted him tuesday and asked if he was able to ship, his response: "no, i had to take my wife to the hospital yesterday morning," i was respectful and told him ok i hope everything is alright, he replied no she was bleeding internally. i told him i was sorry to hear that, and he said thanks for understanding i havent even been home yet but i will ship the items in the next couple days. i gave him time as i felt bad for him, but today i saw that smokecity on here believed he got scammed by this guy and that he wasnt responding. when i saw his thread i immediately txted bowhunter7085 and asked if he shipped yet, he replied "no my wife passed away yesterday." after hearing this i surely felt bad(if he was telling the truth) but after talking to smokecity i found out that this guys wife is perfectly fine as she cooked dinner yesterday and posted pictures of it on facebook(and yes we know for sure it is his wife). he told smokecity that he would be shipping the bow he bought today, but yet on the same day he told me his wife passed away. well why did he not tell smokecity about his wife passing away?? this is 100% without a doubt a scam, i have already filed a complaint to paypal for the 700 and 100 dollars i sent him. i want my money back from this liar. i hope he gets arrested and put in jail. and i hope his wife knows that her husband faked her death!!!!!! Stan and Sara Morgan owe me $800, oh and their business is called "A Clean Sweep" and it is in Polk, Fla. hopefully we can get them put out of business for fraud because the paypal he used was connected to their business.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Youll get your money. I had some jackwagon try that with me on here and I got mine back. It'll take a month tho


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

As unfortunate as the circumstances are these are my favorite threads on AT. The suspense is incredible. Good luck guys!


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hard to believe anyone would be dumb enough to scam using their real name, phone number and email. Basically they'd lead the people or cops right to their front door. Well after reading that post from -BoneCollector I've changed my tune. I'm convinced it's a scam! Hope you guys get your money back from Paypal.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

That sucks man...Hope it works out for you...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

smokecity said:


> I get it that you guys think I'm jumping the gun
> 
> 1.) he told one member his wife died last night
> 2.) why would he be on AT selling a bow?
> ...



Let paypal get you money back. Keep up the pressure and keep contacting him or her until you get an answer. Fact alone there not responding is enough to warrant concern. Wish you the best of luck.
DB


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope everything works out for you guys, I would be very upset, I can see shipping getting postponed a couple days, but myself like good communication. That means the most to me.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

These threads are so crazy. This is why I'm hesitant to buy or sell anything on here. Hope you guys get your money back.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

At this point after reading all of this I hope it is a scam. If he really does have a internet business and his wife has a chimeny sweep business and all this stuff shows up in the mail in a couple days. He will plenty of money to hire a really good lawyer.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

573mms said:


> At this point after reading all of this I hope it is a scam. If he really does have a internet business and his wife has a chimeny sweep business and all this stuff shows up in the mail in a couple days. He will plenty of money to hire a really good lawyer.


very true........
Be careful what you post. Bad reviews can result in retaliation.


If the person you target for criticism thinks you went too far, it may respond by posting nasty comments about you. It may call your home to harass you. And it may threaten to sue for libel or defamation.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

573mms said:


> At this point after reading all of this I hope it is a scam. If he really does have a internet business and his wife has a chimeny sweep business and all this stuff shows up in the mail in a couple days. He will plenty of money to hire a really good lawyer.


Like I said, I reviewed this all afternoon before posting. I attempted every method of communication possible short of driving to Florida. 

I'm stating facts, and have all documentation to back up every allegation.


----------



## Pa archer68 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm a little confused here. Smoke says he bought a ChillR and Bone says he bought a Creed. I thought you guys said you both bought the same bow?


----------



## Buckshutr (Dec 4, 2005)

For someone with no feedback I think they should ship first then wait for their money. Too many scammers out there.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Buckshutr said:


> For someone with no feedback I think they should ship first then wait for their money. Too many scammers out there.


Yep


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope it all works out for you guys , In my book there is Nothing worse then a thief.


----------



## erick.joslin (Jul 22, 2009)

Tffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

Pa archer68 said:


> I'm a little confused here. Smoke says he bought a ChillR and Bone says he bought a Creed. I thought you guys said you both bought the same bow?


yeah no kidding.

its apparent that two different bows were being sold.

OP is gonna feel like a complete [email protected] if the guys wife passed.

not to mention calling people out as liars and thieves.

the whole foundation of his case was that the guy tried selling his bow to another guy. but the other guy bought a totally different bow. i dont see how anyone has been ripped off really at all.


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

not to mention the other guy bought his 5 days ago....


OP bought his yesterday?


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

i think you two need to relax, and stop getting each other worked up. the odds that someone is using a business account, real phone numbers, etc to scam people is just really very slim.

if you got ripped off, paypal will fix it up for you.

neither of you have allowed enough time to pass to even do anything about it really anyway.

making a thread like this isnt helping, in either scenario.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Pa archer68 said:


> I'm a little confused here. Smoke says he bought a ChillR and Bone says he bought a Creed. I thought you guys said you both bought the same bow?


Correct, We are the two who actually paid. Another member pm'd me shortly after I posted in the thread and asked if I paid for the bow. It was right then we realized something was up. I told him I did pay and asked him to send the guy a PM and see if he would still offer it for sale. He sent the guy a message and he said it was still available. At this point I had paid him and confirmed with him he got the payment.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

TwoInch said:


> i think you two need to relax, and stop getting each other worked up. the odds that someone is using a business account, real phone numbers, etc to scam people is just really very slim.
> 
> if you got ripped off, paypal will fix it up for you.
> 
> ...


You obviously didn't read much of this thread.... they didn't say the guy tried to sale them both the same bow. There are other, different, guys that he tried to sale the bow to after the bow had been sold. 

Hope you guys get your money back from this loser, and sorry you have to put up with people backing up the criminal...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

TwoInch said:


> yeah no kidding.
> 
> its apparent that two different bows were being sold.
> 
> ...


Im guessing you didn't read the whole thread but if you did… I can only explain it, I can't make you understand.

He sold me the bow and later sent the exact same pics to another member and stated it was still for sale. Again this was all with his wife in the hospital. But again he didn't respond right away because he was looking at turkey pics from his trail camera. 

Today he communicated several times with bone-collector but never responded to me once. The first few attempts at communicating with him didn't include any accusations. I simply asked for updates, tracking and pictures he promised he would send. He never responded. At the same time I was communicating with bone collector and he was responding to him on the same phone number!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I have sent two messages to the mods. I would love to see the thread closed. I did what I wanted to do and that was to ensure no one else gets caught sending the guy money.

I have no concern for anything I have said because I have all documentation of his lies and have stated nothing but the truth.

Thanks


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

If it smells like a rat...


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

btw, I had a similar issue once. Guy quit responding, but he responded real quick when i thanked him for my paypal money coming back after dispute!!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope both of you guys get it resolved but if his did really die then I'm sorry to hear that. If not, and you faked it to scam then your a piece of trash and I hope you pay for it!


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds very similar to a scam that was on one of the gun forums I belong to in Florida. You'll get your money back. 
I do find it amusing when total strangers will post "I live in the area and will swing by his house, blahblahblah". Why on earth would you do that? So you could get shot by someone for some complete stranger? No, you won't do anything so stop saying you will that is unless you want to win a Darwin Award.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

smokecity said:


> I have sent two messages to the mods. I would love to see the thread closed. I did what I wanted to do and that was to ensure no one else gets caught sending the guy money.
> 
> I have no concern for anything I have said because I have all documentation of his lies and have stated nothing but the truth.
> 
> Thanks


It Ok, you may save someone else on here. I understand exactly what your trying to do and saw plenty of scams as an archerytalk mod for many years. Better to put the word out there. If there not communicated there an issue regardless what it is. These type of sellers have no trouble communicated when there trying to get your money.:wink:
DB


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

If you guys take note in this thread you'll find several people to never do business with!


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Your an IDIOT!!!


:lol: He thinks he's a junior mod, thank God he doesn't have that title. He'd be whacking and stacking threads left and right while more people are getting scammed from the same person. I'm all about getting the facts before you jump to conclusions, but I deal with liars every day at work: Stan and his wife are lying, no doubt.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Your an IDIOT!!!


 @Daniel75

Thank you...if that means thinking logically, not jumping to conclusions, and patiently resolving issues like an adult, then you are right, I am guilty...and if I care how my fellow man is treated, especially when the AT Courts jump in and starts making threats to someone...without even a modicum of specific information with which to make a logical assessment of the situation...yeah, I'm guilty...

The post could have simply said: "Buyer beware: I may have been taken advantage of in a transaction by XXXXX and I want to make sure you are all aware. I've filed a claim, and I'll be back to update everyone on the outcome."

I get the OPs frustration, it's happened to all of us...but the public AT Court and all the posts about "let me at 'em" are just ridiculous...the IBAs at their best.

So, keep insulting me and others, because you simply validate the very point I am making...

Why I care, I don't know, I guess i expect these forums can be mature and respectful...especially when people become very personal without all the facts...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Daniel75 said:


> :lol: He thinks he's a junior mod, thank God he doesn't have that title. He'd be whacking and stacking threads left and right while more people are getting scammed from the same person. I'm all about getting the facts before you jump to conclusions, but I deal with liars every day at work: Stan and his wife are lying, no doubt.


The OP himself has requested this thread be closed. It is great to meet someone who has an electronic polygraph embedded in their head that can work through forums to identify the truth...you might want to consider a new line of work buddy...


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not sure his business is even legit. I am an underwriter for commercial lines insurance. Have underwritten plenty of contractors and cleaning businesses in the State of Florida. Florida has a public database where you can search for licenses for these types of services. It will even show licenses that have expired. I searched that database by business name and both individuals and there is no record. This is strange, considering his website is advertising they are licensed and fully insured.


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Pulling up a chair for this one. :couch2:


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess we'll see who's right shortly. I think it'll be the OP, the other guy who got ripped off, and me :wink:


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Pulse76 said:


> I'm not sure his business is even legit. I am an underwriter for commercial lines insurance. Have underwritten plenty of contractors and cleaning businesses in the State of Florida. Florida has a public database where you can search for licenses for these types of services. It will even show licenses that have expired. I searched that database by business name and both individuals and there is no record. This is strange, considering his website is advertising they are licensed and fully insured.


Getting more and more interesting.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wow. So a member of A.T. and a very good dude I personally know, and can vouch for is trying to give everyone a heads up. And half u turds want to call him out like he has done something wrong? What the heck is wrong with u all. Smoke has been around and sold a million things in here. All the deals he has done and never once an issue. How bout give him a break. He just got scammed out of $850 bucks. I would b livid too. And if I had as much proof it was a scam as he does. I would b on here letting it b known too. 
Smoke, I really hope u get your money back and all this goes away. And if this is a scam. I really hope the loser gets what he deserves. Best of luck brother.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Pulse76 said:


> I'm not sure his business is even legit. I am an underwriter for commercial lines insurance. Have underwritten plenty of contractors and cleaning businesses in the State of Florida. Florida has a public database where you can search for licenses for these types of services. It will even show licenses that have expired. I searched that database by business name and both individuals and there is no record. This is strange, considering his website is advertising they are licensed and fully insured.


Ouch.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Daniel75 said:


> I guess we'll see who's right shortly. I think it'll be the OP, the other guy who got ripped off, and me :wink:


:darkbeer:


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

rutjunky said:


> Wow. So a member of A.T. and a very good dude I personally know, and can vouch for is trying to give everyone a heads up. And half u turds want to call him out like he has done something wrong? What the heck is wrong with u all. Smoke has been around and sold a million things in here. All the deals he has done and never once an issue. How bout give him a break. He just got scammed out of $850 bucks. I would b livid too. And if I had as much proof it was a scam as he does. I would b on here letting it b known too.
> Smoke, I really hope u get your money back and all this goes away. And if this is a scam. I really hope the loser gets what he deserves. Best of luck brother.


This^^^^

I'm all for a "fair trial" but let's face it, in the internet courthouse of opinion, I can agree with KS Bowhunter than sometimes the mob gets out of control and it's a total flame fest. Understood. I also understand that if the facts are as these 2 guys say they are, and we have no reason to believe they'd make up this chain of events, then it's obvious they have been scammed out of their money. To think anything otherwise is being obtuse at best.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> @Daniel75
> 
> Thank you...if that means thinking logically, not jumping to conclusions, and patiently resolving issues like an adult, then you are right, I am guilty...and if I care how my fellow man is treated, especially when the AT Courts jump in and starts making threats to someone...without even a modicum of specific information with which to make a logical assessment of the situation...yeah, I'm guilty...
> 
> ...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> The OP himself has requested this thread be closed. It is great to meet someone who has an electronic polygraph embedded in their head that can work through forums to identify the truth...you might want to consider a new line of work buddy...


You're not being very smart as many other respected members have said. 

Definitely putting you on my "do not deal with" list.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Help! The user name is bowhunter7085
> 
> Anyone in the Lakeland Florida Area? We might need to involve local authorities.
> 
> ...


Call the FBI


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Something fishy is definitely going on and not sure what the outcome will be. Will this be a case of "Just pull harder" or there is something really wrong with the bow?


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Good luck op. I had an atv stolen and the cops didn't do crap about it. Lucky for you paypal may help.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

If you used paypal you can file a dispute or do a chargeback but any other method of payment your screwed. I know how you feel I was screwed out of $650 from some jerk off in the classifieds...

I called the cops and filed a report. I also reported it to the internet crimes FBI thing... But screwed never got my money back...

Sorry to hear you got taken...I hate people


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

DeepFried said:


> You're not being very smart as many other respected members have said.
> 
> Definitely putting you on my "do not deal with" list.


That's your prerogative...


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

This one is pretty interesting..........But my opinion is, even of something even of tragic capacity happened to the seller or his family, he still needs to respond to texts, phone calls, or emails. In todays world there is never a reason to not respond quickly. 

Anytime I'm the seller I give ALL my contact info to the buyer, cell, my business phone, web site, etc. I am Very visible on the web and make sure my buyer knows that. 

IF for some reason I can't produce a tracking number when I said I was going to,,,,,, I call and let them know there was some sort of hold up and I give them the secondary time that it will be sent. Period... Thats the way ya deal on the classifieds!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Guys, all I am saying is that this appears to be a legitimate person with a legitimate business given the facts presented. If you look at the WHOIS directory, you can see the sellers website is listed in Orlando, registered with a web services firm, and there is a phone number, email, and name of a contact (not posting it on here). Second, if you read the guys other posts on here, albeit minimal, he seems to know bows and seems to have sold some items. No one else gave negative feedback or cried foul. So, is it a scam? Maybe. I honestly don't know. Does it seem fishy? Yes, absolutely.

But before you call me an idiot, or say I'm not very smart, understand this:

- When the post was made with limited information, I asked for more of the story...
- I Googled the person, the business, and looked up the WHOIS records for the website...
- I looked at the BBB ratings for the business in FL....
- I read all the posts...
- I read all the sellers original posts selling items...

And all I said was simply, file a claim, warn others, and move on...it is all you can do. I never said the OP was wrong, and I never said I didn't believe anything he said...what I did say is that after 1 day and a whole bunch of crazy texts and PMs that maybe the best thing to do was just file a claim and chill out...because no matter what there is more to the story...always is.

What really disturbs me are all the IBAs on here that "know the answer" and the "absolute truth" when they can't as it is impossible. Then the name calling and threats start, not to mention to public humiliation of someone that we don't even know what the facts are...

I don't know if it is just me, but it really embarrasses me for the hunting community when I see these threads. It paints all of us in a bad light.

So, call me stupid, an idiot, block me, be pissed at me, it does not concern me. But at least try to apply some logic and reason and understand that I at least did my homework before posting anything...

Maybe I just have to much faith in man kind...


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

J-Dubyah said:


> The sheriff in Polk County is a riot! I would love to see Sheriff Grady on his podium talking about busting an AT scam ring!
> 
> Sucks to hear this has happened and hope it works out.


I would call him and bubba the love sponge.... they'll get it sorted out for ya...lol


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Guys, all I am saying is that this appears to be a legitimate person with a legitimate business given the facts presented. If you look at the WHOIS directory, you can see the sellers website is listed in Orlando, registered with a web services firm, and there is a phone number, email, and name of a contact (not posting it on here). Second, if you read the guys other posts on here, albeit minimal, he seems to know bows and seems to have sold some items. No one else gave negative feedback or cried foul. So, is it a scam? Maybe. I honestly don't know. Does it seem fishy? Yes, absolutely.
> 
> But before you call me an idiot, or say I'm not very smart, understand this:
> 
> ...


Your last line, yes you do. Wake up, people are turd bags. You also posted that the mods should whack the thread (post #24). 

-"my wife died" (yet she's making turkey dinner as we speak) :bs:
-"my wife is in the hospital with internal bleeding" (while he's scrolling through turkey pics) :bs:
-"$600 fully rigged and I'll throw in a dozen arrows and pack of Rages" :bs:
-"bow is still for sale (as he just received payment for it from another member) :bs:
-"I've got a bow shop" (then recants and says it's just a warehouse where he sells them ) :bs:
-won't return messages or phone calls after communicating with that number PRIOR to the transaction :bs:

If you can't see it, I can't help you brother.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Did she die of internal hemorrhaging giving birth to a turkey they ate that evening?

Hoping you get this rectified and your funds returned!!!


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

DeerCook said:


> This one is pretty interesting..........But my opinion is, even of something even of tragic capacity happened to the seller or his family, he still needs to respond to texts, phone calls, or emails. In todays world there is never a reason to not respond quickly.


BINGO!! And the seller could post on this thread to clear the air if he wasn't scamming smoke and bone collector.


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)

Smoke - thanks for the heads up! :thumbs_up


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Daniel75 said:


> Your last line, yes you do. Wake up, people are turd bags. You also posted that the mods should whack the thread (post #24).
> 
> -"my wife died" (yet she's making turkey dinner as we speak) :bs:
> -"my wife is in the hospital with internal bleeding" (while he's scrolling through turkey pics) :bs:
> ...


X2 man, the guy has not sold anything before successfully on this sight so Im not sure what KS is referring to anyways. Ive never seen someone backup a scammer this much before.....definitely on my not to deal with list


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Subscribed.

NC


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

mossycreek said:


> X2 man, the guy has not sold anything before successfully on this sight so Im not sure what KS is referring to anyways. Ive never seen someone backup a scammer this much before.....definitely on my not to deal with list


Where exactly did I back up a scammer? Have you read the thread buddy?


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Did the OP just wait one day before posting this???


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

No matter what the outcome of this, and I doubt it'll be positive, you can always bank on this..."If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is".


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

Even though it had only been one day, $850 is a lot of money too me!! I would be pissed off too! Good luck, I hope this gets resolved one way or another.


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

So should I have learned from this thread that my bow I posted in the classifieds should not be stated as payment via paypal gift because that's easier to scam? I thought paypal gift was just a way to avoid the fees but still has all the same security of paypal.. 

Anyway, this guy is a scammer.. no doubt..


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

Chopayne said:


> Did the OP just wait one day before posting this???


Please don't make someone write a new post to bring you up to speed. Either read the whole thread or don't ask a stupid question at this point. There's A LOT going on here that is the reason this came about so quick.


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Daniel75 said:


> Your last line, yes you do. Wake up, people are turd bags. You also posted that the mods should whack the thread (post #24).
> 
> -"my wife died" (yet she's making turkey dinner as we speak) :bs:
> -"my wife is in the hospital with internal bleeding" (while he's scrolling through turkey pics) :bs:
> ...


AMEN BROTHER!! Well said


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Chopayne said:


> Did the OP just wait one day before posting this???


Read the thread if you have to ask that.

Technically now it's been two days now.

Still no calls or text..... Not answering their "business" phone.... I actually have no doubt they have a business they have recently started... But using the business email as a PayPal address to accept investor contributions isn't the way to go... Lol

The other thing j can't wrap my head around is.... Say I'm the world biggest prick and I'm wrong .... How come there isn't a single mention of his wife's death on her Facebook page? How come no one has posted their condolences on his page? The last several times I've been a part of a lost life, Facebook immediately becomes a place for people to mourn..... 

I FILED A DISPUTE WITH PAYPAL BEFORE I STARTED THE THREAD! 

What frustrates me is it will take 30 days if I'm lucky to get my money back. PayPal's verbiage doesn't even say I will get all of it.


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx (Jan 6, 2013)

1dwn4up said:


> Smokecity Iive in Lakeland fl. If this turns out to be a scam let me know.


I live in Lakeland too!
I'll ask around and see if anyone knows of this guy.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

tank69kma said:


> No matter what the outcome of this, and I doubt it'll be positive, you can always bank on this..."If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is".


You nailed It man. I should have known 

I was really surprised he didn't even mention paying as a gift. That's was the only thing that kept me in


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx (Jan 6, 2013)

Chopayne said:


> Did the OP just wait one day before posting this???


Yeah, bc shortly after paying the seller, the sell was still offering the bow to other people.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

SD_Whitetail said:


> So should I have learned from this thread that my bow I posted in the classifieds should not be stated as payment via paypal gift because that's easier to scam? I thought paypal gift was just a way to avoid the fees but still has all the same security of paypal..
> 
> Anyway, this guy is a scammer.. no doubt..


Yes. PayPal will allow some transactions for free to both parties, such as a "gift" which avoids the 3%ish that they charge. However, because you are scamming them, they will not refund a gift as there is no proof of merchandise that was defective or not received. So it cuts both ways...you save the seller the fees, but you lose your safety net in doing so...only you lose.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

DeerCook said:


> This one is pretty interesting..........But my opinion is, even of something even of tragic capacity happened to the seller or his family, he still needs to respond to texts, phone calls, or emails. In todays world there is never a reason to not respond quickly.
> 
> Anytime I'm the seller I give ALL my contact info to the buyer, cell, my business phone, web site, etc. I am Very visible on the web and make sure my buyer knows that.
> 
> IF for some reason I can't produce a tracking number when I said I was going to,,,,,, I call and let them know there was some sort of hold up and I give them the secondary time that it will be sent. Period... Thats the way ya deal on the classifieds!!!


True


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So let's see here...the guy seems to be consistent posting, uses his real name and phone number, seems to know how to describe bows and accessories...may actually have a bow shop, which would mean he has more than one bow presumably...so how do we know we've been scammed and that he tried to sell the bow multiple times? How do we KNOW it is the same one?
> 
> That's backing him up and trying whatever you can to say he isn't a scammer, you have been saying stuff like this the whole thread. Just pray they get their money back from this scammer and move on. I have read the whole thread as I share an apartment with BoneCollector.
> 
> Smoke and Bone I really hope yall get your money back! Thanks for warning all of us about this guy as well, no one else needs to get scammed by him.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

SD_Whitetail said:


> So should I have learned from this thread that my bow I posted in the classifieds should not be stated as payment via paypal gift because that's easier to scam? I thought paypal gift was just a way to avoid the fees but still has all the same security of paypal..
> 
> Anyway, this guy is a scammer.. no doubt..



Gift protects you from nothing.



SD_Whitetail said:


> Please don't make someone write a new post to bring you up to speed. Either read the whole thread or don't ask a stupid question at this point. There's A LOT going on here that is the reason this came about so quick.


I did read it, there is no solid evidence and it's only been 2 days. Thats jumpin the gun just a bit though the deal does sound like a scam.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

chopayne read post #80


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

mossycreek said:


> KS Bow Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > So let's see here...the guy seems to be consistent posting, uses his real name and phone number, seems to know how to describe bows and accessories...may actually have a bow shop, which would mean he has more than one bow presumably...so how do we know we've been scammed and that he tried to sell the bow multiple times? How do we KNOW it is the same one?
> ...


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

mossycreek said:


> chopayne read post #80


Dont know how I missed that post, some indentations would have been great.

Im not doubting its a scam, things dont sound right at all, and the guy tryin to do the scam doesnt seem too smart?? Mind bender for sure.

Key things to take away

Too good to be true, be safe and either pay with CC or paypal payment or just pass it up. I know Ive passed up some deals because they seemed too good to be true. Well this just might not be a scam though.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> mossycreek said:
> 
> 
> > That is merely logic. I would never back up a scammer. All I am saying is when you look at all the facts -- Facebook, Websites, etc. a scammer would rarely be as public and prolific as this couple has been. That is a red flag to me. Does this seem really odd, of course. But I don't have the first hand knowledge of it like you may...if it is a scam, all I said was file claim, call the police, warn others, and move on...that's all you can do...just because I don't join in the public lynching doesn't mean I support scammers. I have stellar ratings on gunbroker.com, ebay.com, and on and on and on...but I don't need to convince you that I am legit. I know I am...
> ...


----------



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yes. PayPal will allow some transactions for free to both parties, such as a "gift" which avoids the 3%ish that they charge. However, because you are scamming them, they will not refund a gift as there is no proof of merchandise that was defective or not received. So it cuts both ways...you save the seller the fees, but you lose your safety net in doing so...only you lose.




WRONG, if you use gift, they charge you now, it's a lesser fee


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

SD_Whitetail said:


> So should I have learned from this thread that my bow I posted in the classifieds should not be stated as payment via paypal gift because that's easier to scam? I thought paypal gift was just a way to avoid the fees but still has all the same security of paypal..
> 
> Anyway, this guy is a scammer.. no doubt..


Say you are asking $500 for your bow. Accepting the payment as a gift will save you around $18 ish in a fee to PayPal 

The buyer on the other hand has absolutely no ability to dispute anything if you don't sent it. 

You are taking 100% of the risk as a buyer.

With that said, I generally say you can pay as a gift or add 3% in fees up to you. I've had buyers refuse to pay any other method than gift because they hate PayPal!!! Lol

In a nutshell the fee is a very small price to pay for buyer protection.. I will soon find out what that means. 

From the sounds most Are saying after a month they got their money


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Why is it that it seems nothing good happens in Florida. Even before this post if I see something in the classifieds I'm interested in and the person is from Florida I pass on it and keep looking. Just seems a lot of crooks are down there


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

StoneyN said:


> WRONG, if you use gift, they charge you now, it's a lesser fee


No charge for cash gifts


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter-

Appreciate your input. Sometimes in moments like these we think with emotions vs logic...

Like I said, after talking with bonecollector who paid Saturday and then rutnstrut who was offered the same bow hours later, I knew someone thing was wrong .....


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Chopayne said:


> No charge for cash gifts


Correct


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

StoneyN said:


> WRONG, if you use gift, they charge you now, it's a lesser fee


Yes, you are correct. I use the "gift" and person to person the same way...if you transfer from a balance or a bank account to another person and you say it is a gift, you will not have any fees. People do this because if they did it directly as above and it said "bow" then PayPal may try and come after them or close down the account...if you are "buying" there is a fee, if you are "transferring" there is not as long as it isn't from a credit card...

The safest thing to do on PayPal is to only use a verified buyer and seller with a verified address, state explicitly what is being bought or sold in the transaction, do not use the "gift" or "transfer" option and debit your credit card instead of your bank account. Then you have an item to track, and you have the double safety of your CC and PayPal to fall back on.

I will ONLY sell and buy from people with at least 10 recent feedbacks...I will not even respond to others. And I have sold big ticket items on eBay using PayPal and bank transfers. I sold 3 vehicles, and bought 2...


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

10 feedbacks? I buy from people with 0, just use paypal and credit card.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

smokecity said:


> KS Bow Hunter-
> 
> Appreciate your input. Sometimes in moments like these we think with emotions vs logic...
> 
> Like I said, after talking with bonecollector who paid Saturday and then rutnstrut who was offered the same bow hours later, I knew someone thing was wrong .....


It's all good. Best of luck. It sucks, but PayPal will take care of you...and that is a felony, so hopefully the police will deal with it. You may have to go down there.

I had my identity stolen by the Russian mafia about 2 years ago, and I just got it cleared up...literally a few weeks ago. I despise scammers. I've been playing out a little of the Identity Thief movie recently...police station to police station, apartment to apartment...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Chopayne said:


> 10 feedbacks? I buy from people with 0, just use paypal and credit card.


That is safe, but I've found that unless someone knows how to deal with others, I don't want to be the one training them...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

mossycreek said:


> KS Bow Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > No hard feelings man I see where you are coming from, just came off wrong at first. I just cant stand when someone scams people and hope it all works out in the end
> ...


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That is merely logic. I would never back up a scammer. All I am saying is when you look at all the facts -- Facebook, Websites, etc. a scammer would rarely be as public and prolific as this couple has been. That is a red flag to me. Does this seem really odd, of course. But I don't have the first hand knowledge of it like you may...if it is a scam, all I said was file claim, call the police, warn others, and move on...that's all you can do...just because I don't join in the public lynching doesn't mean I support scammers. I have stellar ratings on gunbroker.com, ebay.com, and on and on and on...but I don't need to convince you that I am legit. I know I am...
> 
> Ultimately, the almighty dollar causes this...if you find a deal that just seems to good to be true, well, it probably is...that sucks. But it is the truth...caveat emptor.
> 
> ...


Brother I love that you want to give people the benefit of the doubt it is commendable. 

Then there is reality. Criminals for the most part are not bright. I have worked in LEO for 21 years with the last 15 as an investigator and investigator supervisor and have seen the gambit of "stupid criminal tricks" that get them caught. An example is a guy robs a teller at a bank with the "stick-up" note written on the back of a piece of paper. On the opposite side of the paper was a pawn ticket with his name on it......I can name off many examples of these type over the years and some of them would make you roll in the floor for hours. BTW Florida has more transplanted criminals than any state in the US. All the criminals come down here and follow the older folks for the winter to keep up their scamming ways. 

OP hope you guys get your money back through Paypal. My training tells me with the posted facts that you guys and probably many others have been scammed. The only posts the scammer has on AT is in the Classifieds selling things. We will probably see many more threads with people he has bilked out of money.


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

Well I better go change my post than.. I've still got 0 feedback because I haven't been a member long. But I'll do whatever it takes to make sure someone doesn't think I'm trying to screw them over.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

I look at feedback but don't completely rely on it....I don't have much because some people neglect to give it. I have several transactions with no feedback. no biggie. I will also look at post count and go back and read some of the posts to at least get a sense of their personality. Also never use gift. If I am selling I just make sure I charge enough, or if buying, will suck up the fee.

Hope you guys get your cash back.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

StoneyN said:


> WRONG, if you use gift, they charge you now, it's a lesser fee


Just made a payment today via "Gift", and there is still ZERO fee to do so.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> Just tmade a payment today via "Gift", and there is still ZERO fee to do so.


They charge you only if you use a credit card when sending as gift.
And if you send a payment as a gift and the other person uses PayPal to communicate that he needs your address to ship your new bow... they will lock down all your funds and transactions until they resolve the issue. In other words, it's not very smart to do if you appreciate your PayPal account.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I will ONLY sell and buy from people with at least 10 recent feedbacks...I will not even respond to others.QUOTE]
> 
> No progress will ever be made with that kind of logic. How did you get your start on here? I bet it was someone giving you the benefit of a doubt. Now you are above doing that for someone else because you think you are "established"? Nice train of thought.
> 
> Bad deal to the ones that got scammed fo sho. I hope you get your money back and I hope the thieves get dealt with...by the law or the street.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

zmanastronomy said:


> They charge you only if you use a credit card when sending as gift.


Copy that. Cash money only!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lot of times these things could be avoided if the buyer talk via phone and got all the questions and info during this conversation.
If a seller don't want to talk via phone I will move on unless he been a longtime member here. Paypal or credit card gives you some protection. 

I saw all the scams when we first started the classifieds for years as classifiads mod. I was relentless in my pursuit of tracking them down with members help and members jumped in and did help. Archery is a small community and often someone in the area knows the scammer. Can I tell some stories from my years in the classifieds as a mod. Buyer needs to be very cautious when buying online.

Good luck.
DB

It a buyer beware and do ever thing you can to protect yourself.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Did he kiss you guys beforehand?...Grizz


----------



## trapperjon (Jan 19, 2013)

Send him a text. Not to worry about shipping. That business is going to require you to be in Lakeland tomorrow and you will just pick the bow up in person. Then confirm his address with him. Wont help to get your money back. But will guarantee him a sleepless night and have him peeking out the window every time a car drives by. I don't think you jumped the gun on putting this out here. Maybe saved some more folks from getting ripped off.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> Send him a text. Not to worry about shipping. That business is going to require you to be in Lakeland tomorrow and you will just pick the bow up in person. Then confirm his address with him. Wont help to get your money back. But will guarantee him a sleepless night and have him peeking out the window every time a car drives by. I don't think you jumped the gun on putting this out here. Maybe saved some more folks from getting ripped off.


great idea,i hope he does this..Grizz


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I will ONLY sell and buy from people with at least 10 recent feedbacks...I will not even respond to others


Problem is that the person w/10 feedbacks may have had to have 30 or so transactions to get that 10. Sore subject on many threads.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Why don't we all go to their Facebook page and post RIP Sara and see if anyone responds. Maybe she don't even know


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

There are two very recent reviews on-line for their cleaning business (Dec 2013 and Jan 2014) claiming they took payment but did not do the work.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Otdrsman85 said:


> Why don't we all go to their Facebook page and post RIP Sara and see if anyone responds. Maybe she don't even know


:thumbs_up


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

nicko said:


> There are two very recent reviews on-line for their cleaning business (Dec 2013 and Jan 2014) claiming they took payment but did not do the work.


I saw that as well...


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

Good luck getting your $ back


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

nicko said:


> There are two very recent reviews on-line for their cleaning business (Dec 2013 and Jan 2014) claiming they took payment but did not do the work.


As I posted earlier these two are bona-fide criminals and we will find out more about them in time. Waiting to see how many more they scammed here on AT. Hopefully no one else. They are utilizing the old scattergun scam.....Throw a bunch of different scams out there in many places and a few of them are bound to stick and make them some money. Shut down those after getting a few thousand and move to a new venue and start over again with new scams.


----------



## .50 cal (May 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear but it sounds like you've been scammed. If you paid for goods or services thru paypal you should get your money back no problem. Hope this works out for both guys that sent money.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

hunt123 said:


> Problem is that the person w/10 feedbacks may have had to have 30 or so transactions to get that 10. Sore subject on many threads.


No kidding, I have like 12 feedbacks but have had probably another couple dozen transactions where I left feedback for them and there was none left for me, I guess they either dont know how , or just cant be bothered


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I posted a message of condolences and blessings on their FB page from the AT community for Stan's loss.


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

That was very nice of you nicko!!! Hope everyone gets their money back


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

nicko said:


> I posted a message of condolences and blessings on their FB page from the AT community for Stan's loss.


Thats' a great thing to do...Prayers sent....:wink:


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

nicko said:


> I posted a message of condolences and blessings on their FB page from the AT community for Stan's loss.


Hahaha. I just looked at their page. It is going to be funny if they respond.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

If it truly is the worst and she did die, it is a sincere message. If she is alive and well, things will definitely get interesting.

UPDATE - just checked their page again and the messages of condolences have been deleted.


----------



## tumtum52766 (Dec 20, 2013)

Your postings on there facebook page have already been removed. They were there a minute ago and I refreshed and they took them down as of this point!


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep. Already gone.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

That was the quickest delete ever!

I also think since how he knew how to use AT that he has had another account on here as well. He is probably reading all of this


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Well they can't keep an eye on their FB page 24/7.


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a true shame. I hope y'all get your money back.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Link to Facebook Page please?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> KS Bow Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I will ONLY sell and buy from people with at least 10 recent feedbacks...I will not even respond to others.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## IAHoytshooter (Aug 13, 2009)

The guys claims to be a Matthews dealer and there is one listed in Lakeland on the Matthews site. Looked at the site and their FB page and don't see any mention of this Stan guy. Something doesn't seem right here, hopefully you get it all sorted out. I would try calling the number on this website and ask about him.
http://southernarcheryoutfitters.com/


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Is there any way to determine if this lady actually died?

In any event, if they did scam you I hope you get your money back; it is looking more and more like they are scammers. However, don't just stop with PayPal. Take this to the authorities. These people are just hoping that you go to PayPal, get your money back and then forget about it. People that do this stuff even give thieves a bad name.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

mossycreek said:


> X2 man, the guy has not sold anything before successfully on this sight so Im not sure what KS is referring to anyways. Ive never seen someone backup a scammer this much before.....definitely on my not to deal with list


:thumbs_up


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Whats their facebook page under? I would like to post my condolences as well :wink:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

wow who could trust these people in your house cleaning while you are not there??? seriously scary...


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried calling Sara ? I was considering unless someone has tried already ? I see her cell number is on the page.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I posted as well when I replied. It was gone in less than 5 mins


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Address: 4906 Melissa LN, Lakeland, Florida 33813
Phone: 863-808-2060 or 863-808-2063
Fax: None
E-mail: [email protected]


Sara Morgan
(863) 709-1549
Lakeland, FL 33801-0000

^^^that is probably the home phone


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

WCork said:


> Whats their facebook page under? I would like to post my condolences as well :wink:


https://www.facebook.com/acleansweep8576


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

I as well posted my condolences... as should everyone on this thread... I would avoid being to hasty just incase it is true and she did pass away... although if she is alive and well they are going to be awfully busy deleting facebook post to keep their scam from unraveling... HERE'S THE LINK https://www.facebook.com/acleansweep8576


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm sitting in southern archery RIGHT NOW. The GM and I are reading this, and are trying to figure out what the options are. OP has been contacted by me and the GM will be posting soon. 



IAHoytshooter said:


> The guys claims to be a Matthews dealer and there is one listed in Lakeland on the Matthews site. Looked at the site and their FB page and don't see any mention of this Stan guy. Something doesn't seem right here, hopefully you get it all sorted out. I would try calling the number on this website and ask about him.
> http://southernarcheryoutfitters.com/


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

She ain't dead. She posted up the dinner she made on 1/29 on her FB page.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

This is one time I wish i had facebook,


----------



## utahman (Mar 17, 2011)

Stan must know the guys at Southern Archery really well, he posted this review of them on their FaceBook page, Jan 22nd, 2014:

_Nate, Justin and Robert are very knowledgeable not only about archery and bow hunting but the products as well, they are very friendly and always helpful. Met Nate's dad for the first time, he's extremely friendly and just a down to earth man. Ordered my new 2014 Mathews Chill R and can't wait for it to come in and get it set up. Keep Up The Awesome Work!!!_​


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG...here is his florida arrest record (public records):

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Stanley_Morgan_3982229/



#1 FRAUD-ILLEG USE CREDIT CARDS-USE MORE 2 TIME 6 MS OBT GDS MNEY

STATUTE: 817.61

NOTES: FRAUD W/CREDIT CARD MORE THAN 2 TIMES
#2 LARC-THEFT IS 300 OR MORE BUT LESS THAN 5000 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2C1)

NOTES: GRAND THEFT RETAIL MORE THAN $300
#3 LARC-THEFT IS 300 OR MORE BUT LESS THAN 5000 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2C1)

NOTES: GRAND THEFT RETAIL MORE THAN $300
#4 LARC-THEFT IS 300 OR MORE BUT LESS THAN 5000 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2C1)

NOTES: GRAND THEFT RETAIL MORE THAN $300
#5 LARC-PETIT 1ST DEGREE PROPERTY 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2E)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT UNDER $300
#6 LARC-PETIT 1ST DEGREE PROPERTY 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2E)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT UNDER $300
#7 LARC-PETIT 1ST DEGREE PROPERTY 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2E)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT UNDER $300
#8 LARC-PETIT 1ST DEGREE PROPERTY 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2E)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT UNDER $300
#9 LARC-PETIT 1ST DEGREE PROPERTY 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2E)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT UNDER $300
#10 LARC-PETIT 1ST OFF

STATUTE: 812.014(3A)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT UNDER $100
#11 LARC-PETIT 1ST OFF

STATUTE: 812.014(3A)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT UNDER $100


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

My condolences on the loss ole Stan's dear wife Sara......deleted within 30 seconds!


----------



## southernarchery (Jan 31, 2014)

IAHoytshooter said:


> The guys claims to be a Matthews dealer and there is one listed in Lakeland on the Matthews site. Looked at the site and their FB page and don't see any mention of this Stan guy. Something doesn't seem right here, hopefully you get it all sorted out. I would try calling the number on this website and ask about him.
> http://southernarcheryoutfitters.com/


I am the general manager at Southern Archery outfitters in Lakeland Florida. I am the only shop owner and the only Mathews dealer in Lakeland. Stan Morgan has never been an employee or an owner of any shop in this town but he is a customer of mine and I will be looking into the matter.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Posted my condolences


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I just posted haha. Thanks for the link


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

My apologies...my above post was only 1 of his arrests...here are the rest:

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Stanley_Morgan_3866125/?d=1


Charges

#1 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMTY CONT RE UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CRITRIA

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP-FORGERY
#2 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMTY CONT RE UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CRITRIA

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP-UTT FORG INST
#3 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMTY CONT RE UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CRITRIA

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP-GT

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Stanley_Morgan_3754960/?d=1



#1 TO OBTAIN

STATUTE: MOT

NOTES: MOT TO OBTA FORGERY
#2 TO OBTAIN

STATUTE: MOT

NOTES: MOT TO OBTAIN UTTER FORGED INSTRUMENT
#3 TO OBTAIN

STATUTE: MOT

NOTES: MOT TO OBTAIN GRAND THEFT
#4 FRAUD-INSUFF FUNDS CHECK-MAKE UTTER ISSUE UNDER 150 DOLLARS

STATUTE: 832.05

NOTES: ISS/OBT PROP W/CHECK FTA SARR
#5 FRAUD-INSUFF FUNDS CHECK-MAKE UTTER ISSUE 150 DOLLARS OR OVER

STATUTE: 832.05

NOTES: ISS/OBT PROP W/CHECK SUMMONS UNSERVED
#6 FRAUD-UNAUTH POSSESSION-BLANK/FORGED/STOLEN DRIVER LIC

STATUTE: 322.212(1A)

NOTES: UNAUTH POSS DL AO 01302001
#7 FORGERY OF-ALTER PUBLIC RECORD CERTIFICATE ETC

STATUTE: 831.01

NOTES: FORG AO 01302001
#8 FORGERY OF-ALTER PUBLIC RECORD CERTIFICATE ETC

STATUTE: 831.01

NOTES: FORG AO 01302001
#9 FORGERY OF-ALTER PUBLIC RECORD CERTIFICATE ETC

STATUTE: 831.01

NOTES: FORG AO 01302001
#10 PASS FORGED-ALTERED INSTRUMENT

STATUTE: 831.02

NOTES: UTT FORG INST AO 01302001
#11 PASS FORGED-ALTERED INSTRUMENT

STATUTE: 831.02

NOTES: UTT FORG INST AO 01302001
#12 PASS FORGED-ALTERED INSTRUMENT

STATUTE: 831.02

NOTES: UTT FORG INST AO 01302001
#13 LARC-PETTY 1ST DEGREE PROPERTY 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2E)

NOTES: PT AO 01302001
#14 LARC-PETTY 1ST DEGREE PROPERTY 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2E)

NOTES: PT AO 01302001
#15 LARC-PETTY 1ST DEGREE PROPERTY 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2E)

NOTES: PT AO 01302001
#16 FRAUD-ILLEG USE CREDIT CARDS

STATUTE: 817.61

NOTES: FRAUD USE CREDIT CARD AO 01302001
#17 FRAUD-ILLEG USE CREDIT CARDS

STATUTE: 817.61

NOTES: FRAUD USE CREDIT CARD AO 01302001
#18 FRAUD-ILLEG USE CREDIT CARDS

STATUTE: 817.61

NOTES: FRAUD USE CREDIT CARD AO 01302001
#19 FRAUD-ILLEG USE CREDIT CARDS-TO OBTAIN GOODS OVER 300 DOLLA

STATUTE: 817.481(1)

NOTES: SCHEME TO DEFRAUD

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Stanley_Morgan_3734762/?d=1


Charges

#1 FORGERY OF-ALTER PUBLIC RECORD CERTIFICATE ETC

STATUTE: 831.01

NOTES: FORGERY
#2 PASS FORGED-ALTERED INSTRUMENT

STATUTE: 831.02

NOTES: UTT FORG INST
#3 LARC-GRAND 3RD DEGREE DWEL PROP 100 TO UND 300 DOLS

STATUTE: 812.014(2D)

NOTES: GT
#4 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP FORGERY
#5 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP UTTER FORGED INSTRUMENT
#6 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP FORGERY
#7 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP UTTER FORGED INSTRUMENT
#8 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP DEAL STOLEN PROPERTY
#9

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: GT
#10

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP GRAND THEFT AO 5/5/00
#11 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP DEAL STOLEN PROP AO 5/5/00
#12 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP FORGERY AO 5/5/00
#13 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP UTTER FORG INST AO 5/5/00
#14 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP FORG AO 5/5/00
#15 PROB VIOLATION-OR COMMUNITY CONTROL REF UNK/FEL/MISD/JUV NON CR

STATUTE: 948.06

NOTES: VOP UTTER FORG INST AO 5/5/00

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Stanley_Morgan_3706962/?d=1


Charges

#1 FORGERY

STATUTE: 831.01

NOTES: FORGERY INFO FILED
#2 UTTER FORGED INSTRUMENT

STATUTE: 831.02

NOTES: UTTER FORGED INST INFO FILED
#3 PT - POCKET PICKING.............

STATUTE: 812.014(2D)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT INFO FILED
#4 FORGERY

STATUTE: 831.01

NOTES: FORGERY INFO FILED
#5 UTTER FORGED INSTRUMENT

STATUTE: 831.02

NOTES: UTTER FORGED INST INFO FILED
#6 PT - POCKET PICKING.............

STATUTE: 812.014(2D)

NOTES: PETIT THEFT INFO FILED
#7 GT - POCKET PICKING $300 TO 20000

STATUTE: 812.014(2C1)

NOTES: GRAND THEFT INFO FILED
#8 DEAL IN STOLEN PROP-ORGANIZED

STATUTE: 812.019

NOTES: DEAL IN STOLEN PROP INFO FILED

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Stanley_Morgan_3696177/?d=1


Charges

#1 GT - POCKET PICKING $300 TO 20000

STATUTE: 812.014(2C1)

NOTES: GRAND THEFT FTA FOR STATUS CONFERENCE
#2 FALSE POLICE REPORT

STATUTE: 837.05

NOTES: FALSE POLICE REPORT FTA FOR STATUS CONF
#3 PT - POCKET PICKING.............

STATUTE: 812.014(2D)

NOTES: PETIT/RETAIL THEFT FTA ARRG AO 110498
#4 WARRANT ARREST OTHER JURISDICTION

STATUTE: 901.15

NOTES: WAOJ GT HILLS CO A/O 012799

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Stanley_Morgan_3688109/?d=1


Charges

#1 GT - POCKET PICKING $300 TO 20,000

STATUTE: 812.014(2C1)

NOTES: GRAND THEFT
#2 FALSE POLICE REPORT

STATUTE: 837.05

NOTES: FALSE REPORT TO LEO

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Stanley_Morgan_3656648/?d=1


Charges

#1 BATTERY-NON SERIOUS INJURY

STATUTE: 784.03

NOTES: BATTERY DV


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

subbed. This is getting interesting!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Huh guess I jumped the gun ........ Even with all those arrest records I should wait a few more days before I'm concerned eh?.....


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

smokecity said:


> Huh guess I jumped the gun ........ Even with all those arrest records I should wait a few more days before I'm concerned eh?.....


I'm sure he is a stand up guy and your new bow will arrive shortly! :wink:


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

I looked at Stans profile and see he is set in the Invisible mode, where you cant see when he is on AT, he is probably watching this thread, planning his next move.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

smokecity said:


> Huh guess I jumped the gun ........ Even with all those arrest records I should wait a few more days before I'm concerned eh?.....


Nope! PayPal would've found out already. His arrest record is all u need to see, hell I would've yesterday when I found out he was selling a bow I just bought.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

LMAO THIS IS GREAT!! Lock this crook up. Nothing like getting busted by a bunch of guys on here. Good work detectives. LOL Florida state police should pay you guys


----------



## utahman (Mar 17, 2011)

Terry A said:


> I looked at Stans profile and see he is set in the hidden mode, where you cant see when he is on AT, he is probably watching this thread, planning his next move.


Seeing as the GM from Southern Archery recognizes the guy, and has said he's gonna look into it, I would bet Stan will claim he was the victim of an identity theft.

Edited to add: Unless he's a giant dumb-####, and used his same email address as his business/Facebook email to receive the funds from Paypal, then he's hosed.


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

on a side note,

what i think is really great, is how so many people suggest the use of money orders when purchasing things online, such as a bow on AT.

could you imagine if both these guys paid with a money order?

a clean sweep indeed.

if this turns out to be all its cracked up to be, everyone take note. use electronic payments, such as paypal or CC, so you have some backing when it comes down to it. money orders are for paying rent, not items online.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

utahman said:


> Seeing as the GM from Southern Archery recognizes the guy, and has said he's gonna look into it, I would bet Stan will claim he was the victim of an identity theft.


The GM from Southern Archery should probably ban this thief from his store. You can tell he's not a very good criminal when you look at his record...he seems to get caught for the same things repeatedly....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Anytime communications breaks down that is never a good sign. 90% of the time when seller stops communicating after receiving your money that is a red flag. Thanks goodness the buyer used paypal.
DB


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

Keep up the good work guys!! I bumped his Leupold he is trying to sell in the classifieds and included a link to this thread.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

TwoInch said:


> on a side note,
> 
> what i think is really great, is how so many people suggest the use of money orders when purchasing things online, such as a bow on AT.
> 
> ...


Bigger crime, would have made it a federal offence!!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

utahman said:


> Seeing as the GM from Southern Archery recognizes the guy, and has said he's gonna look into it, I would bet Stan will claim he was the victim of an identity theft.
> 
> Edited to add: Unless he's a giant dumb-####, and used his same email address as his business/Facebook email to receive the funds from Paypal, then he's hosed.


don't give him any ideas...LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I checked his sales threads he had a Range finder on here for 300 I just PM'ed him if he still had them he got back to me today and said he still had them so he is still on here today trying to sell stuff and I had no intention of buying.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> I checked his sales threads he had a Range finder on here for 300 I just PM'ed him if he still had them he got back to me today and said he still had them so he is still on here today trying to sell stuff and I had no intention of buying.


Why have the mods not locked up his for sale threads yet?????????????????????????????


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

this one may get good..sub


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

cc122368 said:


> I checked his sales threads he had a Range finder on here for 300 I just PM'ed him if he still had them he got back to me today and said he still had them so he is still on here today trying to sell stuff and I had no intention of buying.


I bumped that thread up with a link to this thread.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Miked989 said:


> Bigger crime, would have made it a federal offence!!


I paid with a Credit card Via PayPal

Kinda like wrapping it up twice ...


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

smokecity said:


> I paid with a Credit card Via PayPal
> 
> Kinda like wrapping it up twice ...


I Know, I was just saying if you did pay with a usps money order, that would have made it a federal offence and could have sued him up to 3 times what you got ripped off for.....LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well he was willing to try to scam me today boy he should be planning his wife's funeral oh wait there having Turkey dinner.


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

This thread has gone full epic!! Going from trying to put a guy on the spot for a classifieds scam, to blowing his dead wife story out of the water, to finding out he's got a criminal record longer than Justin Beeeeeeeber and ending up having connections in the area that can put this man in his place.. Absolutely awesome. :darkbeer:


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> Bigger crime, would have made it a federal offence!!


what is a federal offense? 

if you make out a money order for someone, and that person cashes it, there is no crime. a money order is not a contract for goods or services.

if someone forges a signature to cash a money order, yes its a crime. 

money orders are for use when you receive a reciept of payment, or bill of sale, so you have a legal document saying what you paid for.

sending someone a money order and that person accepting and cashing it is not a crime. even if they dont give you the item. 

thats exactly why using a money order is such a bad idea when dealing with internet purchases, especially with people you do not know. it amazes me that people still feel like its a good idea to send one.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

TwoInch said:


> whats a federal offense?
> 
> if you make out a money order for someone, and that person cashes it, there is no crime.
> 
> ...


I have never had a problem, but I investigate first, not after I send it.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sure these are pics from the very same shop


----------



## mosierls (Oct 2, 2013)

Its not criminal until he doesn't ship the bow. He has probably seen this and is out buying a couple of bows now to keep his sorry butt out of jail.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

I did a little research of my own and this fool has been in prison as well for his charges.......He had hair in these photos but it is the same guy.....

http://dcweb/InmateReleases/detail.asp?Bookmark=4&From=list&SessionID=200581773


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There is a Memo right on a Postal mo if you list what there getting paid for and they cash a Postal Mo and have no intention of giving you goods you paid for postal is Federal fraud sorry to say.


----------



## .50 cal (May 28, 2013)

Jeeze that's a lot of charges! What's this creep doing walking the streets? A habitual thief has no place in society.....smh


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I still have the PM this guy sent me today in case the mods want to see it and contacted Lou to let him know.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

snoman4 said:


> I did a little research of my own and this fool has been in prison as well for his charges.......He had hair in these photos but it is the same guy.....
> 
> http://dcweb/InmateReleases/detail.asp?Bookmark=4&From=list&SessionID=200581773


Called a Parole and Probation Officer I know and he received disciplinary reports in prison for "loaning money" which is a scam according to him that happens in the prison....loansharking basically.


INMATE DISCIPLINARY ACTIONS AS OF 01/31/2014 TIME: 14
NAME: MORGAN, STANLEY H. DOC NO: 0 H06834 STATUS: INACTIVE


--- CURRENT INCARCERATION --- 
D/R DATE & TYPE DAYS DR VIOLATION CODE & NAME LOCATION D/R STATU
--------------- ---- ------------------------- ------------- ---------
12/03/2000 D.R. 8 0043 BEING IN UNAUTH AREA CFRC-MAIN APPLIED 
09/05/2001 D.R. 30 0924 LOANING MONEY TOMOKA C.I. APPLIED 
04/10/2002 D.R. 0 0042 UNAUTHORIZED ABSENCE LAKE C.I. APPLIED 
05/03/2002 D.R. 30 0924 LOANING MONEY LAKE C.I. APPLIED


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> Called a Parole and Probation Officer I know and he received disciplinary reports in prison for "loaning money" which is a scam according to him that happens in the prison....loansharking basically.
> 
> 
> INMATE DISCIPLINARY ACTIONS AS OF 01/31/2014 TIME: 14
> ...


wonder if his dead wife knew he was a convict before they got married...., ill bet they are at home having a screaming match right now about the facebook page....LOL


----------



## Stump06 (Jun 21, 2008)

Dang!! 

I'm sorry man and I hope you get your money back but this thread is way too entertaining not to be subscribed to lol


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I sent him a PM asking him how he would like me to give him my money Ha Ha not me.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> I sent him a PM asking him how he would like me to give him my money Ha Ha not me.


I told him I would buy it if he sends first


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Miked989 said:


> wonder if his dead wife knew he was a convict before they got married...., ill bet they are at home having a screaming match right now about the facebook page....LOL


either that or she is in on it with him seeing as they have a fictitious business with both their names on it which is not registered or insured in the State of Florida....


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Note to self...........................................................Never scam anyone here at archery talk.....LOL


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

smokecity said:


> Huh guess I jumped the gun ........ Even with all those arrest records I should wait a few more days before I'm concerned eh?.....


YEs I suppose you did all this research beforehand


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

Kudos to Joe Underpants...his comment has been on their FB page for one hour...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

JIM.B said:


> Kudos to Joe Underpants...his comment has been on their FB page for one hour...


Thank you. I'm also available for birthday parties and bah-mitzvahs. I'll be here all week.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

JIM.B said:


> Kudos to Joe Underpants...his comment has been on their FB page for one hour...


Yeah and it appears someone that knows them posted right afterwards......Warning Sara that Stan is telling everyone that she died!!! I can't read their whole post but I wish someone would copy it and post it here. This is awesome work by the AT community, and this guy will get his. I love this site!!!


----------



## tumtum52766 (Dec 20, 2013)

She just posted on her own facebook page 3 minutes ago...


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Sara Morgan just posted on facebook 5 minutes ago so she is indeed still alive


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

*   If his/their business address is legit, they don't have a store front or warehouse as he stated , Google Earth shows it as a residence. 
Good luck Smoke & Bones and thanks for the heads up on this guy. *

4906 Melissa LN, Lakeland, Florida 33813


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah and it appears someone that knows them posted right afterwards......Warning Sara that Stan is telling everyone that she died!!! I can't read their whole post but I wish someone would copy it and post it here. This is awesome work by the AT community, and this guy will get his. I love this site!!!


That would be me. just trying to start a family dispute now....LOL


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

Did anybody call and book an appointment with them to receive a free flower arrangement??


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah and it appears someone that knows them posted right afterwards......Warning Sara that Stan is telling everyone that she died!!! I can't read their whole post but I wish someone would copy it and post it here. This is awesome work by the AT community, and this guy will get his. I love this site!!!


Here ya go.....







Michael Daniels

Ya Think!!! if she can post pics of her dinner she should be able to post a awnser....NO?

Like · · 4 minutes ago





Michael Daniels

















.






Joe Underpants

i don't mean to be callous here michael daniels but how is sara supposed to confirm her own death???.......stan told somebody on archerytalk she was in the hospital for internal bleeding and that she died.....are you saying that stan made this up???????

Like · · 9 minutes ago





Michael Daniels

















.






Michael Daniels

sara, stan is telling everyone you passed away, please confirm if this is not true, we would all like to know.

Like · · 26 minutes ago





Michael Daniels

















.






Joe Underpants

the archerytalk community is saddened to hear about sara......our deepest condolences stan......may God's love help you through this


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah, could you imagine if you had hired them to "clean" your house?? Wonder how that works?:zip:


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's the FB link again...I need to create a FB acount!!!

https://www.facebook.com/acleansweep8576


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

TwoInch said:


> what is a federal offense?
> 
> if you make out a money order for someone, and that person cashes it, there is no crime. a money order is not a contract for goods or services.
> 
> ...


You are full of such garbage it isn't even funny the misinformation you have been posting. News flash for you.

Willfully and intentionally cashing a Postal Money Order with the intention of not shipping the item being paid for is POSTAL FRAUD. Period.

Since the amount is over $500 is is a FELONY. Period.

The use of a Postal Money Order affords you just as much protection, sometimes even more, than anti-gun Paypal or a CC. Period.

Most, if not all, Post Offices have cameras, so do banks. If he cashed the Postal Money Order at either, guess what, he's on camera and can't claim identity theft or any other lukewarm excuse.

Get your facts straight before you post. USPS money orders are a great way to pay for items, if you don't like 'em don't use 'em but don't spread lies.


----------



## cajuncowby (Oct 29, 2013)

I am also saddened to hear of the death of Sara. My condolences to you Stan. When all has calmed I have a friend near Lakeland that has volunteered to come and pick the 2 bows and all the gear you have sold on Archerytalk and ship them to the buyers for you......another good one on the FB page.....:embara:


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think michael is another AT member...not a friend of the scammer scums


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> I think michael is another AT member...not a friend of the scammer scums


Michael===miked989, that's me!

I don't do the facebook thing


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Smoke and Bones.......

Save all communications you have via cell and home phone, and PM here on AT along with this thread. I would also be screen shooting all the Facebook posts as well and when they get taken down too. A case like this you should be able to direct file with the Polk County State Attorney seeing as you have records of your transaction through Paypal and the evidence posted from cell and PM communications. Have LOU save all his classifieds adds as well for you all. I would definitely file charges on this dirt bag. Anything over $300.00 is a felony in Florida for Grandtheft. Here is the applicable statutue.....

812.014 Theft.—(1) A person commits theft if he or she knowingly obtains or uses, or endeavors to obtain or to use, the property of another with intent to, either temporarily or permanently:

(a) Deprive the other person of a right to the property or a benefit from the property.
(b) Appropriate the property to his or her own use or to the use of any person not entitled to the use of the property

Here is the appropriate subsection of 814 for yalls case...

(c) It is grand theft of the third degree and a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084, if the property stolen is:

*1. Valued at $300 or more, but less than $5,000.*
2. Valued at $5,000 or more, but less than $10,000.
3. Valued at $10,000 or more, but less than $20,000.
4. A will, codicil, or other testamentary instrument.
5. A firearm.
6. A motor vehicle, except as provided in paragraph (a).
7. Any commercially farmed animal, including any animal of the equine, bovine, or swine class or other grazing animal; a bee colony of a registered beekeeper; and aquaculture species raised at a certified aquaculture facility. If the property stolen is aquaculture species raised at a certified aquaculture facility, then a $10,000 fine shall be imposed.
8. Any fire extinguisher.
9. Any amount of citrus fruit consisting of 2,000 or more individual pieces of fruit.
10. Taken from a designated construction site identified by the posting of a sign as provided for in s. 810.09(2)(d).
11. Any stop sign.
12. Anhydrous ammonia.
13. Any amount of a controlled substance as defined in s. 893.02. Notwithstanding any other law, separate judgments and sentences for theft of a controlled substance under this subparagraph and for any applicable possession of controlled substance offense under s. 893.13 or trafficking in controlled substance offense under s. 893.135 may be imposed when all such offenses involve the same amount or amounts of a controlled substance.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

I just sent bowhunter7085 a friend request. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Miked989 said:


> Michael===miked989, that's me!


Keep up the good work haha!


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

mtn3531 said:


> You are full of such garbage it isn't even funny the misinformation you have been posting. News flash for you.
> 
> Willfully and intentionally cashing a Postal Money Order with the intention of not shipping the item being paid for is POSTAL FRAUD. Period.
> 
> ...


I got scammed using a usps money order, the post office don't care they told me to hire a lawyer. There is no proof of what your buying. Use paypal. I would never use a money order again. Your living in a dream world if you think a usps money order gives you any protection. jm.02


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hahaha i love these threads


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

xJOHNPOPEx said:


> I'll just leave this here...


So I take it he took pictures of the items in your store that he then used to scam these guys on AT. What a dirtbag.


----------



## Buckeyesfan92 (Jan 2, 2014)

I feel sorry for ya man, I have no connections in Florida. However, if you do not get the bow shipped you may be able to talk to a lawyer and see if yall can serve a suit for jurisdiction in your state since he marketed to you over the internet. Just a thought. I aint no lawyer by anymeans. Has anyone looked at their FB page? Who offers a flower arrangement with their cleanings? This is the most awkward thing I've ever seen.


----------



## BErlandson (Jan 27, 2013)

Subscribed. Sorry to hear about the circumstances. I hope everyone (scamming scumbag included) gets what they deserve.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

xJOHNPOPEx said:


> I'll just leave this here...


is this the bow that was suppose to be sold? so the scammer went there and took pics and tried selling here?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Buckeyesfan92 said:


> I feel sorry for ya man, I have no connections in Florida. However, if you do not get the bow shipped you may be able to talk to a lawyer and see if yall can serve a suit for jurisdiction in your state since he marketed to you over the internet. Just a thought. I aint no lawyer by anymeans. Has anyone looked at their FB page? Who offers a flower arrangement with their cleanings? This is the most awkward thing I've ever seen.


its clearly a scam company, they just opened up so basically what they do is scam people for a short period of time then move on, and do the same somewhere else


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

fire2201 said:


> I got scammed using a usps money order, the post office don't care they told me to hire a lawyer. There is no proof of what your buying. Use paypal. I would never use a money order again. Your living in a dream world if you think a usps money order gives you any protection. jm.02


How much was yours for? I've never had an issue with USPS money orders and the law is the law. If it's over $500 and the guy doesn't have the items represent it's a federal crime. There's no gray area here. Paypal is anti-2nd amendment, but if you want to support them go ahead. I still take paypal but that's because guys who buy stuff from me use it. I personally don't care for it, same as you don't care for money orders. I'm not living in a dream world by thinking a postal money order protects you, I'm living squarely in the middle of the law.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh this is getting too good. It's just a shame two honest guys here got scammed by this loser. Looks like this is another notch for his rap sheet.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Get em boys.....Archers helping Archers....I hope this one gets jail time,he is scum....Grizz


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Has anyone contacted the lakeland florida police about this? His arrest records lead me to believe they will know him very well.


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

You cant dream this crap up. There is no way I could think of this stuff on my own.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hahahaha whoever is commenting on their fb work page has me crying tears of laughter at work


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had bad experiences with paypal as well, as have several people I know. One of my good friends sold a guy some stabs here on AT, the guy got them, filed a claim with paypal and kept the stabs and got his money back. I'm not sure if my friend ever got his stabs back or the money. Guy then went on here looking for weights for them...while paypal was "investigating" this nonsense. Yeah, paypal is great.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ya know...first ASA of the year is in FL right now. 1200 archers or so down there shooting...this could get interesting lol


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

I would for sure make sure he goes back to prison, they he can be the one getting bent!!!


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I saw OP's picture he posted. I'm at the shop now, so I took that. 



Miked989 said:


> is this the bow that was suppose to be sold? so the scammer went there and took pics and tried selling here?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> hahahaha whoever is commenting on their fb work page has me crying tears of laughter at work


I know...especially "handsome woman" lol


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

It looks like AT has officially taken over their companies FB page. Love it guys!!! Keep the heat on em!!!!


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

mtn3531 said:


> How much was yours for? I've never had an issue with USPS money orders and the law is the law. If it's over $500 and the guy doesn't have the items represent it's a federal crime. There's no gray area here. Paypal is anti-2nd amendment, but if you want to support them go ahead. I still take paypal but that's because guys who buy stuff from me use it. I personally don't care for it, same as you don't care for money orders. I'm not living in a dream world by thinking a postal money order protects you, I'm living squarely in the middle of the law.


It was for $350, sent to Illinois, I live in Wi, the mods on here talked to the guy, I talked to the guy, but he was a scammer, police didn't do anything, it's not like you have a bill of sale or anything to prove what your buying


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

fire2201 said:


> It was for $350, sent to Illinois, I live in Wi, the mods on here talked to the guy, I talked to the guy, but he was a scammer, police didn't do anything, it's not like you have a bill of sale or anything to prove what your buying


If you are smart you have PM's and text messages of the transaction and all that which can serve as a receipt in many cases and show intent on the part of all parties in the transaction.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

xJOHNPOPEx said:


> Yeah, I saw OP's picture he posted. I'm at the shop now, so I took that.


John the owner of yalls business ought to be plenty pissed that he was using the likeness of yalls inventory to scam people here on AT. This guys takes the cake he is definitely not new to scamming good people out of their money.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

xJOHNPOPEx said:


> Yeah, I saw OP's picture he posted. I'm at the shop now, so I took that.


Excellent, 100% scum bag piece of S#$% Loser, no good for nothing *****^%##!!!! pile of crap dirt bag jack*****!!!!!!!!!!! Hate people like that!!


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

snoman4 said:


> If you are smart you have PM's and text messages of the transaction and all that which can serve as a receipt in many cases and show intent on the part of all parties in the transaction.


I still have everthing, the post office or the police didn't care, have you ever got your money back from a scam?


----------



## BErlandson (Jan 27, 2013)

Now you guys have me looking at Facebook ...funny stuff.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

fire2201 said:


> I still have everthing, the post office or the police didn't care, have you ever got your money back from a scam?


I have never been scammed brother....I have worked in LEO many years and have a little bit of insight into the mind of these dirtbags. Florida is probably the leading state in scams year in and year out with the nature of the amount of older trusting americans that retire here. 

Many people get their money back on USPS scams involving money orders. You just have to contact the Postal Inspector for the region you bought the item from.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

fire2201 said:


> I got scammed using a usps money order, the post office don't care they told me to hire a lawyer. There is no proof of what your buying. Use paypal. I would never use a money order again. Your living in a dream world if you think a usps money order gives you any protection. jm.02


Your post office is a joke then. I'm in my post office now and they told me it's a felony!


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

This is awesome, props to AT and everyone involved and helping out with this!


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you imagine if his wife actually goes belly up in two days or so and his facebook is full of mocking comments about her passing away...

Did he seriously think he'd get away with this? Using his company's email address for his paypal account?
That's stuff you read about and think "no way this dude was dumb enough to think that's gonna work!", only that we're live in action while it's going on. 

Hah, awesome thread.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Holy crap what a thread...this has the potential to go into the AT Hall of Fame depending on the outcome!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Huntin Hard said:


> Your post office is a joke then. I'm in my post office now and they told me it's a felony!


Correct his post office is and he needs to go on the USPS site and get the number for the Postal Inspector Generals office for your area or region and contact them.

Fire2201 here is a link to the Postal IG......

http://www.uspsoig.gov/


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Finq said:


> Can you imagine if his wife actually goes belly up in two days or so and his facebook is full of mocking comments about her passing away...
> 
> Did he seriously think he'd get away with this? Using his company's email address for his paypal account?
> That's stuff you read about and think "no way this dude was dumb enough to think that's gonna work!", only that we're live in action while it's going on.
> ...


It's a fake company brother of that I have no doubt. If this guy isn't stopped he will shut down shop and open up again under a new company name but maybe this time doing roof repair or home improvement, which are two of the biggest scams here in Florida.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

smokecity said:


> Huh guess I jumped the gun ........ Even with all those arrest records I should wait a few more days before I'm concerned eh?.....


Your hunches appear to be spot on. Sweet mother what an arrest record. I'd compile everything can into a single PDF for PayPal to review. They will reverse it. I still hate to see these types of public lynchings though I concede I was wrong on this one...


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

there business is ruined now...good, he deserves it hahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

mossycreek said:


> This is awesome, props to AT and everyone involved and helping out with this!


Hopefully some good comes from this... Maybe these lowlifes will realize we stick together and quit this crap


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> It's a fake company brother of that I have no doubt. If this guy isn't stopped he will shut down shop and open up again under a new company name but maybe this time doing roof repair or home improvement, which are two of the biggest scams here in Florida.


yeah and they over do the christian thing to make it seem like they are honest good working people, all the tale tale signs says its a scam business....which it is and he will burn


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Your hunches appear to be spot on. Sweet mother what an arrest record. I'd compile everything can into a single PDF for PayPal to review. They will reverse it. I still hate to see these types of public lynchings though I concede I was wrong on this one...


Nothing wrong with posting your opinion.... I too agree sometimes PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONE NOTHING WRONG AT ALL get drug through the mud for no reason by some wuss behind a keyboard. Im pretty sure thats where you were coming from...

No harm done man.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just sent them this message via facebook... Lets see if they respond Obviously if they looked at my facebook page they would realize i am not from down there so i had to make up a story

I just rented a condo for the next week just outside of lakeland. When we got here it was not very clean. Is there any way that you can come over tonight or early tomorrow and clean it up and then give it another cleaning after we take off next sunday? Please respond quickly for i need to find someone quickly. Thanks.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Guys you arnt realizing Sara and stan are in it together, best thing to do is start posting on Sarahs FB and intrude her and let all her friends know that her and Stan are low life pieces of wasted sperm


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea she is part of it of at the least knows what her scum of a husband is doing and is ok with it because she is living large on other peoples money that her husband steals.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

smokecity said:


> Nothing wrong with posting your opinion.... I too agree sometimes PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONE NOTHING WRONG AT ALL get drug through the mud for no reason by some wuss behind a keyboard. Im pretty sure thats where you were coming from...
> 
> No harm done man.


Sweet Jesus don't ever screw with someone on AT. The crowdsourcing effort here to expose these folks was amazing. Pure beauty to watch...


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

they deleted the page, yup they got busted


----------



## .50 cal (May 28, 2013)

My bet is the cleaning business was being used to gain access to people's homes for the purpose of theft. If anyone was unfortunate enough to hire them I'll bet they got robbed of all sorts of valuables and don't even know it yet.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow!!! Heading over to facebook


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> they deleted the page, yup they got busted


Hope yall saved screen shots.....if not the SAO or LEO is going to have to subpoena Facebook for the records concerning the messaging and content of the page.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Wow!!! Heading over to facebook


Too late its all gone!


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

This thread just needs to be followed up with a pic like this of the scammer!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I just left a message on facebook, the page is still active. 

Let the lord be your light house Stan


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.pinterest.com/acleansweep8576/


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hmm i cant seem to find it, if i were yall i would start sending stan and sarah messages on their personal FB


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Kinda scary to know there are businesses out there like this.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder if that big guy in the background is Stan at the archery shop under the QAD he recently posted for sale?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Miked989 said:


> is this the bow that was suppose to be sold? so the scammer went there and took pics and tried selling here?


this is the exact bow with the exact accessories I paid for... wow


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

looks like their cleaning service has the same fanbase as AT:

1/5 stars January 3, 2014


Purchased grouping for a cleaning and they took my money but Erroll not come to my house to clean. Do not buy this service.

Rebecca M.
1/5 stars December 2, 2013


FRAUD!!!!!!There is no way these other reviews are from real costumers. I advise anyone not to use this company. My husband hired this company to clean our house (deep Clean) all he did was dust half sons bedroom and run the vac. He then said he had to leave to go to another job and would return next day. He never returned and refused to give a refund. I strongly advise not to use this service. I would gladly post before and after pics if this would let me. STAY AWAY FROM THIS COMPANY!!!!!!!!

John S.


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

http://www.thumbtack.com/fl/lakelan..._this&utm_source=short_url&utm_content=644409


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

They just deleted their LinkedIn account...I logged in and opened their page. Same wedding pictures as facebook. I clicked on "send message/contact us" link and the page disappeared. Tried to open it again and profile not found!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.lookupbear.com/us/fl/lakeland/maintenance-cleaning/a-clean-sweep


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

If yall can pull it up try to take screenshots fast


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got a PM from him..... Wow


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha I hope we run this waste of space into the ground!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

smokecity said:


> Just got a PM from him..... Wow



BWAHAHAHA!! I've heard it all now! This just keeps getting better! LMAO


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Just got a PM from him..... Wow


bullchit..fry his azz


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

so let me get this straight....

He was going to make a little money on a ChillR by selling it to me for $850?........


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

man you got him confession now,he basically admit it...report this to authorities...you got em by the balls now


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

So I was a little bored at work.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

smokecity said:


> so let me get this straight....
> 
> He was going to make a little money on a ChillR by selling it to me for $850?........


i would have the police involved,this guy is a career criminal and by the looks of his rap sheet a really dumb one...Grizz


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

smokecity said:


> Just got a PM from him..... Wow


Lmao what a clown! This guy is worthless.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

smokecity said:


> Just got a PM from him..... Wow


he does not have a choice to give your money back, you will get it back.


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

Same guy?

http://www.dc.state.fl.us/InmateReleases/detail.asp?Bookmark=375&From=list&SessionID=422104560


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

raptor4life660r said:


> So I was a little bored at work.
> 
> View attachment 1868918


Classic....


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

raptor4life660r said:


> So I was a little bored at work.
> 
> View attachment 1868918


hahaha nice


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Just got a PM from him..... Wow


Looks like he came off of his crack binge and is now s&^&ing his pants. Time to scam someone else to pay you back!


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

What do you think happened? The guy was going to scam you, but once he found out he bit off more than he could chew, he backed out and decided to at least SAY he'll get you the money? I hope he follows through and makes this right.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

j.straughn said:


> Same guy?
> 
> http://www.dc.state.fl.us/InmateReleases/detail.asp?Bookmark=375&From=list&SessionID=422104560


he is a piece of trash...he is scum...Grizz


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

oh this is getten better all the time


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

lmao, give him a week lol


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

smokecity said:


> Just got a PM from him..... Wow




One week...yeah sure he will. He spent the money already??


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

j.straughn said:


> Same guy?
> 
> http://www.dc.state.fl.us/InmateReleases/detail.asp?Bookmark=375&From=list&SessionID=422104560


Yes it is brother I posted that earlier.....The SPN and SS numbers along with FBI and FDLE numbers are all the same from the Polk County Sheriffs Office arrest Photos and his prison history.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

j.straughn said:


> Same guy?
> 
> http://www.dc.state.fl.us/InmateReleases/detail.asp?Bookmark=375&From=list&SessionID=422104560


Did you check out his prison sentence history?


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

Ian said:


> http://www.thumbtack.com/fl/lakelan..._this&utm_source=short_url&utm_content=644409


Some bad reviews are showing up....


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

dude dont give this trash bag a day, burn him to the ground


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha, basically he didnt know the price of bows, but he knew about product names and decided that hed put together a package to try and sell to someone without having it in stock.


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> dude dont give this trash bag a day, burn him to the ground


AMEN!! I hope the law is already involved in this if not they should be real quick!!


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't stop laughing at the name of the guy's business, "A Clean Sweep." It sounds like innuendo for theft.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

call the police and tell them who it is and what happened


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

He said he owned the archery shop and had those bows in stock. Bone still has those text so another bold lie..


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> I can't stop laughing at the name of the guy's business, "A Clean Sweep." It sounds like innuendo for theft.


I would almost bet my paycheck that he was stealing from his customers while "cleaning" their homes.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> I would almost bet my paycheck that he was stealing from his customers while "cleaning" their homes.


That's what I was thinking. The guy probably "Cleaned Out" a lot of homes.


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

If it helps looks like he has multiples on Linkedin. And, he's a debt collection specialist.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

we are now negotiating .... Lol


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

A debt collection specialist...HAHAHAH. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is the website entry in WHOIS:


WHOIS search results for:ACLEANSWEEPFL.COM(Registered)
Is this your
domain?	GO
Add hosting, email and more.
Want to buy
this domain?	GO
Get it with our Domain Buy service.
Domain Name: ACLEANSWEEPFL.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1822413567_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Update Date: 2013-08-19 00:24:17
Creation Date: 2013-08-19 00:24:17
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2014-08-19 00:24:17
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.480-624-2505
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: Jason Cranford
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: 6995 Walt WIlliams Rd
Registrant City: Lakeland
Registrant State/Province: Florida
Registrant Postal Code: 33809
Registrant Country: United States
Registrant Phone: 8632744541
Registrant Phone Ext:
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: Jason Cranford
Admin Organization: 
Admin Street: 6995 Walt WIlliams Rd
Admin City: Lakeland
Admin State/Province: Florida
Admin Postal Code: 33809
Admin Country: United States
Admin Phone: 8632744541
Admin Phone Ext:
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext:
Admin Email: [email protected]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: Jason Cranford
Tech Organization: 
Tech Street: 6995 Walt WIlliams Rd
Tech City: Lakeland
Tech State/Province: Florida
Tech Postal Code: 33809
Tech Country: United States
Tech Phone: 8632744541
Tech Phone Ext:
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext:
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: NS1.CENTRALFLORIDAWEBDESIGN.COM
Name Server: NS2.CENTRALFLORIDAWEBDESIGN.COM
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
Last update of WHOIS database: 2014-1-31T21:00:00Z


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

smokecity said:


> we are now negotiating .... Lol


"Give me three hours. I have to steal some money from someone else to pay you back."


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Refund on the way?????....


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

JIM.B said:


> Some bad reviews are showing up....



http://www.dc.state.fl.us/InmateRele...onID=422104560

If you click above link you can leave a review


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

smokecity said:


> we are now negotiating .... Lol



Do not let this guy off the hook and turn this over to LEO and the States Attorney for Polk County brother. With all the addidtional info being found this guy is a professional scammer. All those debt collection businesses he owns are for scamming as well. You and Bones need to file charges on this guy or at least let LEO and the SAO know of his practices so he can be stopped from scamming.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Great....reminds me one late night when we took over Petas forums. Priceless


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

smokecity said:


> Just got a PM from him..... Wow


Book'em Danno!!!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

face book page is gone now?


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Hes freakin out hahaha. Whether he gives money back or not he is toast....


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope Bonecollector gets his back too!!!


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> face book page is gone now?


You can still see it if you google it and view the "cached" version


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

just...... wow


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

yeah the dude has to be on probation for 10-15 years with that record, something this small could put him in the pin for 5 years prolly


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm hoping this has already been said or better yet doesn't need to even be uttered but as soon as the douche du jour settles up with the members in good standing that he owes, he should be immediately and summarily banned not only on this site but Pat over at BS should be notified as well. Crooks don't rehabilitate, they just find new hunting grounds, as his past criminal record clearly shows.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

hope 1650.00 was worth 2 to 5 years in prision


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

j.straughn said:


> Hope Bonecollector gets his back too!!!


I gave Bone Collector the numbers for the POLK County Sheriff CID and State Attorneys Office.......Smoke City Get those numbers from him and yall let someone in LEO or the SAO Office know what this guy is up to....my guess is that he has scammed many many people.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> yeah the dude has to be on probation for 10-15 years with that record, something this small could put him in the pin for 5 years prolly


He has been off probation since 2003 brother.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> He has been off probation since 2003 brother.


damn maybe thats why hes on a binge...time to put the pig back in its sty


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> damn maybe thats why hes on a binge...time to put the pig back in its sty


My guess is he got out of prison and started right back up scamming people.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

I cant wait to see the local new article after he gets bagged and tagged... keep us updated locals!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is great, in a bad way, but still a good story.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Someone start and AT poll... Give him an hour

Yes? No?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

everything happens for a reason, he messed with the wrong website lol


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

give him 45 mins


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

Even if he got off probation that doesn't tell us if he has deferred sentencing or other crap that gets added back on if he gets rung up again.. DO NOT HOLD BACK ON THIS PIECE OF TRASH. LAW ENFORCEMENT AND THE FULL BOOK THROWN RIGHT AT HIS FACE!!!

This thread literally made my Friday!!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i would get your money back and still report him to stop him from scamming anyone else in the future


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

smokecity said:


> Someone start and AT poll... Give him an hour
> 
> Yes? No?


NO!! NO hour.. douche bags are douche bags.. he needs to burn!!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

NO, what a piece of ****, going around to someone's honest shop and sneaking pictures to pull **** like this. That should be something he could get locked up for. Then to say to honest people like you all looking to buy a nice bow that you will have to give him time to pay you back cause he has already spent your money on god knows what. What does he mean he didn't know those bows were that high? Did he not even look at the price tag when he snapped the picture?


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

smokecity said:


> Someone start and AT poll... Give him an hour
> 
> Yes? No?


Biggest reason you need to ring him up right away is think of all the other people he's doing this to... He tried to smoke 3 people on this website in ONE DAY!! TAKE HIM DOWN!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jrandres said:


> NO, what a piece of ****, going around to someone's honest shop and sneaking pictures to pull **** like this. That should be something he could get locked up for. Then to say to honest people like you all looking to buy a nice bow that you will have to give him time to pay you back cause he has already spent your money on god knows what. What does he mean he didn't know those bows were that high? Did he not even look at the price tag when he snapped the picture?


no,because he is a con man..and a real bad one at that...


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I posted early yesterday when you told your story and said to worry then. It sure seemed like this guy was up to no good. I just read that one guy asked if he could call the guy and he said no. Big red flag. If someone tells me something and doesn't do it I too get worried. I hope he gets slammed and I know PayPal will take care of you. That is why everyone should use PayPal.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

He tried to sale that rangefinder today as well


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Someone start and AT poll... Give him an hour
> 
> Yes? No?


Definitely no hour. Glad you're getting at least this far with it. Hopefully you get your money as does bonecollector. 

This douchenozzle needs to go down.


----------



## bigwoodsman (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow i just started on reading this post i really feel bad for fella that hung out to dry,hope this jacko_ _ gets the shaft and i don,t mean arrow,as a good friend always said,there,s a bat made for every head



Jeff


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

What did the first pm say thst he sent him from page 34. Tapatalk is just showing a broken image


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Onpoint85 said:


> What did the first pm say thst he sent him from page 34. Tapatalk is just showing a broken image


Said he was checking trail cam pics getting ready for turkey season, said marking the bow sold, and gave his paypal.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i also lost money to another con head on here ,ya our dear law enforcement said they can not do anything.what this group should do is call on the HELL ANGELS ,they keep a third maybe more but i bet when they get done he won`t do it again !


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

snoman4 said:


> either that or she is in on it with him seeing as they have a fictitious business with both their names on it which is not registered or insured in the State of Florida....


it is registered in florida


170279 8/5/2013 2013 

Business Address 
A CLEAN SWEEP 
POLK COUNTY 
POLK COUNTY FL Mailing Address 
MORGAN, SARA ANN 
4906 MELISSA LN 
LAKELAND FL 33813 
Status **ACTIVE** 

Occupation 
LTD OTHER SERVICES
LTD PUBLIC SERVICE




Business Tax Fee $31.50 




Date Paid Receipt Amount Paid 
8/5/2013 2080031.0001 $31.50


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx (Jan 6, 2013)

Funny story... The GM's cousin is not only a bow hunter, but also a deputy sheriff. 



snoman4 said:


> I gave Bone Collector the numbers for the POLK County Sheriff CID and State Attorneys Office.......Smoke City Get those numbers from him and yall let someone in LEO or the SAO Office know what this guy is up to....my guess is that he has scammed many many people.


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

This may sound strange, but...I would not let him pay you back. Once he reimburses you in full, you are no longer suffering a loss. Any fresh out of law school attorney could make a case that you are not a victim any longer and this guy could walk. Unless you are worried that Paypal or your credit card company will NOT reimburse you, I would hammer this guy now, and wait for the money. Hard to do, I know...just a thought from over 30 years chasing crooks.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

OP, show no mercy for this piece of chit!! Thieves are just dumb by nature, and he seems to be one of the dumber ones.


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

Somehow, I don't think he's going to make any on here either.....


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

dont take the money just burn the dude so we can put him back where he belongs, AT JUSTICE AT ITS FINEST


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Reiningfish said:


> This may sound strange, but...I would not let him pay you back. Once he reimburses you in full, you are no longer suffering a loss. Any fresh out of law school attorney could make a case that you are not a victim any longer and this guy could walk. Unless you are worried that Paypal or your credit card company will NOT reimburse you, I would hammer this guy now, and wait for the money. Hard to do, I know...just a thought from over 30 years chasing crooks.


X2...let the law deal with him so he gets locked back up...otherwise he will.just learn from his mistakes he made this time around so he can make himself a better con artist for his next victims


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Reiningfish said:


> This may sound strange, but...I would not let him pay you back. Once he reimburses you in full, you are no longer suffering a loss. Any fresh out of law school attorney could make a case that you are not a victim any longer and this guy could walk. Unless you are worried that Paypal or your credit card company will NOT reimburse you, I would hammer this guy now, and wait for the money. Hard to do, I know...just a thought from over 30 years chasing crooks.


wrong......

attempted Fraud involves using a lie, deception, falsehood, or dishonesty in an attempt to gain a benefit. The states and the federal governments have identified some types of fraud as criminal--typical fraud crimes are explained below. Fraud can also be a civil wrong, which means that victims can bring a civil lawsuit for money damages, to compensate them for the losses they suffered as a result of the fraud. Civil fraud does not carry the possibility of jail time or fines; criminal fraud can result in both. A particular instance of fraud can be both a criminal offense and the basis for a civil lawsuit.


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

mossycreek said:


> View attachment 1868906
> 
> 
> I wonder if that big guy in the background is Stan at the archery shop under the QAD he recently posted for sale?


same hardwood floor from the pic of the Nocturnals he has for sale.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

wow I feel for the people who`s house they clean...this guy will never change even after prison he didn`t ..I believe in 2nd chances but you could give this guy 100,000 chances he will burn you every time
he was loan sharking in prison why did they let him out on the streets to victimize us?


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

This guy is a piece of work. I hope he gets what he has coming.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

If for some reason you do not get the money back...we'll maybe pass the hat so bonecollector and you can recoup some losses.

If this guy is not stopped...he will continue ripping people off based on pattern analysis of his history, fake business and the stuff he has for sale on here. Makes you wonder what else and where else they have stuff for sale?


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> wrong......
> 
> attempted Fraud involves using a lie, deception, falsehood, or dishonesty in an attempt to gain a benefit. The states and the federal governments have identified some types of fraud as criminal--typical fraud crimes are explained below. Fraud can also be a civil wrong, which means that victims can bring a civil lawsuit for money damages, to compensate them for the losses they suffered as a result of the fraud. Civil fraud does not carry the possibility of jail time or fines; criminal fraud can result in both. A particular instance of fraud can be both a criminal offense and the basis for a civil lawsuit.


No argument from me....however, experience tells me that "attempted" anything gets less weight than the actual thing itself. In any event...it's up to the OP how he wants to handle it. As for the rest of you who tracked this guy down... Hoorah!!!


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

raptor4life660r said:


> so i was a little bored at work.
> 
> View attachment 1868918


lmao!!!!


----------



## WB450 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice customer reviews.

http://www.thumbtack.com/fl/lakeland/house-cleaning/residential-commercial-cleaning


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Reiningfish said:


> No argument from me....however, experience tells me that "attempted" anything gets less weight than the actual thing itself. In any event...it's up to the OP how he wants to handle it. As for the rest of you who tracked this guy down... Hoorah!!!


there are many more things he could get charged with.
attempted fraud X 2
attempted wire fraud X 2
telecommunacations X 2

With his history that will be enough to put him back in prison..........Get money back and then report to police.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sure there are hundreds of us that will ensure the two of you get your "bow budget" money back through a donation, if you have to let your reimbursement ride to put this scammer in the clink. Which ever way you decide, good luck and AT has your back!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

We should start posting on his local Craigslist, i bet you'll find someone who's house got ripped off....


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Miked989 said:


> wrong......
> 
> attempted Fraud involves using a lie, deception, falsehood, or dishonesty in an attempt to gain a benefit. The states and the federal governments have identified some types of fraud as criminal--typical fraud crimes are explained below. Fraud can also be a civil wrong, which means that victims can bring a civil lawsuit for money damages, to compensate them for the losses they suffered as a result of the fraud. Civil fraud does not carry the possibility of jail time or fines; criminal fraud can result in both. A particular instance of fraud can be both a criminal offense and the basis for a civil lawsuit.


Letter of the law True! However, I can't even begin to count the disposition sheets I've had returned on cases, with confessions, etc. where the victim has reclaimed his monetary loss that are coded (dismissed by prosecutor) either "in the interest of justice" or "other discretionary reasons". This occurs in Federal, local and state systems.


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

smokecity said:


> The email address on the business card is the address I sent PayPal too
> 
> I mean I texted the guy a million times giving him the benefit of the doubt
> 
> The guy told the other member that his wife died !!!! Then tried to sell the bow I paid for to someone else!


^^^^^^

That might be why your location is "The wild west"

I haven't gotten further than this into the thread - but I'll repeat what was said earlier - you better be sure of your facts - otherwise you're in for a world of hurt in a civil law suit.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Farfal East said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> That might be why your location is "The wild west"
> 
> I haven't gotten further than this into the thread - but I'll repeat what was said earlier - you better be sure of your facts - otherwise you're in for a world of hurt in a civil law suit.


your way behind on this subject dude


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Farfal East said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> That might be why your location is "The wild west"
> 
> I haven't gotten further than this into the thread - but I'll repeat what was said earlier - you better be sure of your facts - otherwise you're in for a world of hurt in a civil law suit.


Um yeah, I said that too, early on. Except I was wrong and this a definite case of a criminal trying to extract money from ATers. I still think we should use legal channels, but throw the book at the guy. The internet is the criminal's equivalent of the worlds largest playground.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

rogbo said:


> Letter of the law True! However, I can't even begin to count the disposition sheets I've had returned on cases, with confessions, etc. where the victim has reclaimed his monetary loss that are coded (dismissed by prosecutor) either "in the interest of justice" or "other discretionary reasons". This occurs in Federal, local and state systems.


Exactly...you get your money back and his public defender will petition for dismissal of the charges due to you coming to a civil agreement regarding the case before the case went through court and the judge will most likely dismiss the charges


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Farfal East said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> That might be why your location is "The wild west"
> 
> I haven't gotten further than this into the thread - but I'll repeat what was said earlier - you better be sure of your facts - otherwise you're in for a world of hurt in a civil law suit.


Then you better read up because you haven't gotten to all the plot twists yet.


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

anyone call this guy up yet??


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

This has been an interesting thread.


----------



## Horns and Hides (Jun 24, 2013)

Correct! This probably has as many viewers as did OJ Simpson when he was handed down his verdict!


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

rogbo said:


> i'm hoping this has already been said or better yet doesn't need to even be uttered but as soon as the douche du jour settles up with the members in good standing that he owes, he should be immediately and summarily banned not only on this site but pat over at bs should be notified as well. Crooks don't rehabilitate, they just find new hunting grounds, as his past criminal record clearly shows.


*   ^^^^agreed!! *


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

18 pages in a day!! WOW.


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's his attempt to convince me he's not scamming me.. This is after he told me he OWNS an archery shop and is a mathews dealer!! And that he couldn't ship because his wife had internal bleeding and then died!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

-BoneCollector said:


> Here's his attempt to convince me he's not scamming me.. This is after he told me he OWNS an archery shop and is a mathews dealer!! And that he couldn't ship because his wife had internal bleeding and then died!
> View attachment 1869006


now he wants you to be a loan service.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

check out Sara's post on facebook..... she doesn't think its her husband that said she was dead


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

post the facebook page link please


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Crazy twist would be an identity thief stealing this guys identity thereby making him look real guilty.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/sara.morgan.3344


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

-BoneCollector said:


> Here's his attempt to convince me he's not scamming me.. This is after he told me he OWNS an archery shop and is a mathews dealer!! And that he couldn't ship because his wife had internal bleeding and then died!
> View attachment 1869006




I can imagine your response to him wanting 2 weeks. Lol


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Chopayne said:


> Crazy twist would be an identity thief stealing this guys identity thereby making him look real guilty.


yeah very very very very good point bro.....


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

but with this guys record he looks dumb enough to do something like this, i highly doubt its identity theft


----------



## CrazyFoool (Nov 18, 2013)

why doens't he just click the REFUND button. ***.


----------



## j.straughn (Mar 4, 2013)

the identity thieves have his phone too? I'm not buying it.


----------



## CrazyFoool (Nov 18, 2013)

so I was scammed once on amazon and the cops called me because of multiple reports. You should definitely call the cops anyway if you haven't already. He's going to do it to somebody else.


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

If you wanna sell on here you should have to verify identity somehow, and it should be mandatory to set up a back up payment with your debit or credit card in case something happens. That would end this kind of thing.


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

Man I've got to come over to the General more often. Scumbag!!


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

Chopayne said:


> Crazy twist would be an identity thief stealing this guys identity thereby making him look real guilty.


how are you guys STILL trying to convince people that this is a different guy? Have you read everything?? Have you seen the texts and the messages? Holy crap, I've seen some skeptics before but you guys take it to an unbelievable level. "guys" linking ghostgoblin to this as well cuz you both need to pay a little better attention.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Can I get an update? These threads get crazy fast lol


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

DeepFried said:


> You're not being very smart as many other respected members have said.
> 
> Definitely putting you on my "do not deal with" list.



Fellow ATer's - You need to re-read KS Bow Hunter's position and consider how this tread has rolled out and your responses to him. 

I see a lynch mob mentality here that is very disturbing and, perhaps, related to some people's inability to communicate effectively.

Like when you tell a story you start with who, then - where, then how, then when -instead of immediately tossing hand grenades in every direction.

Does AT sell bottled water?

If so, don't drink it.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sara's most recent FB posts in order:

3 hours ago........."Amazed!!!!!!"

about 1 hour ago........"When is enough, enough!"

35 minutes ago.........."Apparently I have died!(According to someone unknown) very interesting!"

34 minutes ago.........."I see some big changes for my near future! But then again with god all things are possible."


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, I can't keep up to this thread. I started following it earlier today hoping these two guys get their money back somehow. I come back on and this thread just lit up. This had more twists and turns in it than a good movie. Proud to see some of you guys step up to help out and especially the local guys stopping in the local archery shop. Sounds like this May turn out ok for the ones that lost the money...atleast I'm hoping you guys get it back.


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

hahahaha.. Sara's facebook.. 


Sara Morgan 

36 minutes ago near Medulla, FL.



I see some big changes for my near future! But then again with god all things are possible.




Like ·


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

It would be great IF it could be someone (a mod ?) act as a middle man....get the $$ and forward to seller AFTER goods are delivered ?

I know it could never happen that easy though 

And it's really funny when a scammer gets busted, then when they find out a fellow member is "close by" and willing to take a drive....gigs up and $$$ being returned.

Hope you guys get this straight and the scammer gets a visit from Karma and Murphy :wink:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

he needs a few weeks for the Insurance money on his wife to come in......he sold you a bow he never had and wants weeks to pay you back?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't get it if he was not trying to scam anyone why dose he not have the bows to ship he listed and if not scamming why did he list bows he did not have then he wants you to give him time to pay you money he took from you guys. What a nut and it was him he contacted me trying to sell me the Rangefinder today so it is him. Just cause you have been out of trouble for 5 years now you decide to start again and yes it was you I used to get in a lot of trouble then kids came got married have not been in trouble in over 15 years and you can see my feedback shows what kind of person I am now I have pride in my AT feedback it's like family here. Get real and return there money guy.


----------



## jdrhoads (Nov 16, 2010)

The awesome power of Archery Talk at work !


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

cc122368 said:


> What a nut and it was him he contacted me trying to sell me the Rangefinder today so it is him.


A mod needs to terminate his account....permanently.


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

southernarchery said:


> I am the general manager at Southern Archery outfitters in Lakeland Florida. I am the only shop owner and the only Mathews dealer in Lakeland. Stan Morgan has never been an employee or an owner of any shop in this town but he is a customer of mine and I will be looking into the matter.


Welcome to AT. I wish it could be under better circumstances.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

southernarchery said:


> I am the general manager at Southern Archery outfitters in Lakeland Florida. I am the only shop owner and the only Mathews dealer in Lakeland. Stan Morgan has never been an employee or an owner of any shop in this town but he is a customer of mine and I will be looking into the matter.


I have to think that you have become a victim of all of this too. I really hope that everyone that reads this thread knows that you have nothing to do with this scam and that his association with your dealership was only in his mind.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Skunkworkx said:


> A mod needs to terminate his account....permanently.


I would wait until all funds are refunded, make for another means of communacation


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

This thread is like a soap opera!! she died no she did not she is a live..... I have no nails left.


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

nontypical said:


> Yeah, could you imagine if you had hired them to "clean" your house?? Wonder how that works?:zip:


You're in Pittsburgh. Doesn't count


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Miked989 said:


> I would wait until all funds are refunded, make for another means of communacation


 this is a good point


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If him and his wife have kids is that what he will teach them. That made me give up my crap that I used to pull with my heavy drinking want my kids to have the dad I did.


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo (Oct 26, 2013)

I got to page 7...i'll just skip forward. If Buyers haven't done so already, look into this http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx It's the govt. site for reporting ONLINE FRAUD. I've reported a couple of would be scammers along with contacting local PD. Hope it works out for you


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

*   It's been 2.5 hours, did he send the money yet? :wink: *



smokecity said:


> Refund on the way?????....


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

I would make a report here also. any time someone google's his name it will pop up

http://www.ripoffreport.com/


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate to be the wet blanket here. But the subject has been beaten to death concerning dealing with an unknown person. He had less then 20 post and zero feedback and gets 2 of you guys to send him 800+?? 
Seriously not trying to be a jerk here but the guy obviously is a real crook and needs locked up forever, BUT as someone who is proud of my hardearned money I would have never sent him money without the bow in my hands.


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

mtn3531 said:


> You are full of such garbage it isn't even funny the misinformation you have been posting. News flash for you.
> 
> Willfully and intentionally cashing a Postal Money Order with the intention of not shipping the item being paid for is POSTAL FRAUD. Period.
> 
> ...


This is incorrect. A USPS money order does not constitute a federal crime or felony. Number 1. You'd have to prove that the person you sent it to intentionally mislead or tried to scam you, (good luck with that) and number 2. There's no way to prove what the money was for. You can write whatever you want on the memo. It has no bearing on anything. Also and maybe the most important. When you buy a USPS money order the government gets paid their money on the spot. They aren't out a dime so they really don't care if you get your goods or not. The government doesn't have the time or want to waste expenses on petty things of this nature. Losing $850 is a big deal to me and you but not to Uncle Sam. You'd have to hire your own lawyer. Trust me, I know !


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am amazed this guy thought he could get away with this "stuff" :gossip: word spreads fast for scamers like this


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Op needs to sell the tv movie rights to this script. Its great and has potential to be epic. 

Good luck to all involved.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

i wish the worst for the guy who was doing the scamming,no remorse on his soul............


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

went directly from page one to page nineteen...that's about 45 seconds i'll never get back.


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

mossycreek said:


> https://www.facebook.com/sara.morgan.3344


Evidently some mean pri*k left this message:

Sarah

What size coffin will you take - if you're really deaded?

Should it be a double wide?

How about Jason? Is he deaded too?

Seems the coffin should be a small house then, right?

Please let us know,

Mindy


----------



## ddl0628 (Dec 27, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> I hate to be the wet blanket here. But the subject has been beaten to death concerning dealing with an unknown person. He had less then 20 post and zero feedback and gets 2 of you guys to send him 800+??
> Seriously not trying to be a jerk here but the guy obviously is a real crook and needs locked up forever, BUT as someone who is proud of my hardearned money I would have never sent him money without the bow in my hands.


Hate to be the dry side of the blanket, but what if he sends the bow and you don't send the money? Anyone can go bad at anytime. It says right in the stickies not to send a bow without being paid first. Bottom line internet dealings are always a risk to a certain point. If you're scared or can't afford to take a chance then don't. Go to the shops and pay their prices. That's your only choice.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

This has been one of the best threads ever to be posted on AT I've never seen stuff like this, you can't make it up


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

carlosii said:


> went directly from page one to page nineteen...that's about 45 seconds i'll never get back.


Then why bother even posting. You missed an epic thread and then complain about 45 seconds? I'd bet your positivity just radiates..


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

This reminds me of that Tyson guy.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> I hate to be the wet blanket here. But the subject has been beaten to death concerning dealing with an unknown person. He had less then 20 post and zero feedback and gets 2 of you guys to send him 800+??
> Seriously not trying to be a jerk here but the guy obviously is a real crook and needs locked up forever, BUT as someone who is proud of my hardearned money I would have never sent him money without the bow in my hands.


I am fairly certain they wont do it again.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

I cannot believe what happened and how quickly this escalated and to what extent you guys dug out this guy's past. Unbelievable track record of stupidity. 

Glad you're at least vindicated in your assumption that the guy is no good and hopefully whatever comes will satisfy your financial loss and the bad feeling you got on this transaction. I'm really, really happy the vast majority of people around here are dependable, down to earth archers who are here for one purpose only: further their and their peers' knowledge and interest into archery.

All the best, 
Marius


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> This reminds me of that Tyson guy.


the guy that traded the bow for a bow and didn't even have a bow to trade?south carolina?..that was epic..


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Xenomorph said:


> I cannot believe what happened and how quickly this escalated and to what extent you guys dug out this guy's past. Unbelievable track record of stupidity.
> 
> Glad you're at least vindicated in your assumption that the guy is no good and hopefully whatever comes will satisfy your financial loss and the bad feeling you got on this transaction. I'm really, really happy the vast majority of people around here are dependable, down to earth archers who are here for one purpose only: further their and their peers' knowledge and interest into archery.
> 
> ...


+1, its great to be a part of archery talk knowing their are still good people out there that are willing to help, what a great bunch of archers!! Glad I signed up!!


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

Note to self....... check the feedback, check the feedback, check the feedback!!!!!!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

HuntinFreak said:


> Note to self....... check the feedback, check the feedback, check the feedback!!!!!!


and check the feedback...LOL, I will be doing more than that from now on.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

I will be the first to admit that I have been the victim of actually giving several sellers on AT their first + feedback. Got to start somewhere. So far, it has all been positive experiences.


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

SD_Whitetail said:


> Biggest reason you need to ring him up right away is think of all the other people he's doing this to... He tried to smoke 3 people on this website in ONE DAY!! TAKE HIM DOWN!


I completely agree. You originally came on here to warn all of us about this scumbag scammer - now carry it through so other hard working people don't fall for this guys ****. He hasn't learned anything from his stints in jail, so he is a lost cause. Finish what you started here. Get your money back and call the authorities! Let everyone rest a little easier.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

With him leaving such a trail and using his name and phone numbers here on AT that would be easy to track almost make me wonder if he wasn't planning on having one of his low life buddys walk into the shop and bolt with the bows he posted pics of then selling them on here. With his record he had to know someone could trace him with his phone number.
Anyone want to bet he has spent some time today debating on weather to rob a liquor store or a bank to try and come up with the cash to bail his sorry but out of trouble again.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Archerytalk is alot like siblings. Constant bickering and fighting within the family but heaven help the outsider that attacks one of the siblings. When you fight one of the family you fight us all!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Archerytalk is alot like siblings. Constant bickering and fighting within the family but heaven help the outsider that attacks one of the siblings. When you fight one of the family you fight us all!!!!


Nailed it. Holy cow, I'll never cross an ATer...this could make for Reality TV. Dog the Bounty Hunter meets Lizard Lick Towing...


----------



## COBowhnter (Nov 1, 2013)

lazyhubby70 said:


> archerytalk is alot like siblings. Constant bickering and fighting within the family but heaven help the outsider that attacks one of the siblings. When you fight one of the family you fight us all!!!!


lol... Amen..


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Archerytalk is alot like siblings. Constant bickering and fighting within the family but heaven help the outsider that attacks one of the siblings. When you fight one of the family you fight us all!!!!


We're a vengeful type an never forget those who try and screw us. Take my signature for example......


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)

Not buying it..


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are some texts from the night his wife supposedly passed, trying to get me to buy the bow.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

So...now the big question...

When will the "Stanley Morgan the con artist from Lakeland, Florida got owned.by the Archerytalk community" T shirts go up for sale?

They should have his most recent mug shot and the link to this thread on the shirt also.


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

HuntinFreak said:


> Note to self....... check the feedback, check the feedback, check the feedback!!!!!!



I have never bought anything here on AT or sold anything here on AT, so I guess no one will deal with me should I ever partake in the classifieds - good to know. You can't use what this guy has done to assume everyone with no feedback is a scumbag. But should I ever decide to partake in the classifieds and buy something, I will be sure to give an ample amount of proof that I am who I say I am and that I am trustworthy (so says those that scam and steals peoples identities for a living). No... I really am trustworthy - that was only a joke! Please give me a chance.


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anybody else notice that their "A Clean Sweep" facebook page is no longer active?


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

I hope you get your money back, it sounds like the only thing Stan responds to is a threat of being reported. He has lied about every thing from the start, I would not believe a thing he says and would not let up until I got my money back


----------



## jacob1 (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW... This is crazy!!!


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

-BoneCollector said:


> Not buying it..
> View attachment 1869108


I guess his PayPal account was closed. lol
I would not believe for a second that money gram is on it's way.
By the way he said he had no intentions of scamming you BUT he never had the bow to send you or it would be on it's way. Boy he is dumb.


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Absolute Archer said:


> I guess his PayPal account was closed. lol
> I would not believe for a second that money gram is on it's way.
> By the way he said he had no intentions of scamming you BUT he never had the bow to send you or it would be on it's way. Boy he is dumb.


no way I would beleave it not till $$$ was in my acc or my hand


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

-BoneCollector said:


> Not buying it..
> View attachment 1869108


what a goof..and he knows that slogan as he already has been one in the slammer..i hope he gets everything he deserves in life,he is a low class piece of ****....


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> So...now the big question...
> 
> When will the "Stanley Morgan the con artist from Lakeland, Florida got owned.by the Archerytalk community" T shirts go up for sale?
> 
> They should have his most recent mug shot and the link to this thread on the shirt also.


haha I'd like to see some shirts with the photoshop job that one guy did too. That would be funny


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I would be willing to bet that he was going to burglarize the archery shop that had the items that he photographed and sold on here...hard to get caught selling stolen items when they were sold to out of state customers before they were ever reported stolen...the OP might have saved thr shop from becoming the victim


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I blew up his fb page earlier. He kept deleting it almost instantly. Lol.
What a loser.


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

nontypical said:


> Yeah, could you imagine if you had hired them to "clean" your house?? Wonder how that works?:zip:


Lol...


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

ChuckA84 said:


> I would be willing to bet that he was going to burglarize the archery shop that had the items that he photographed and sold on here...hard to get caught selling stolen items when they were sold to out of state customers before they were ever reported stolen...the OP might have saved thr shop from becoming the victim


*   I don't think he was going to go through that much trouble, he just wanted the money. *


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

hope he gets baned from that shop aswell..who knows he may have been casing the place for months


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)

Just posted about 95% of our txt conversation from start to finish


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

mtn3531 said:


> You are full of such garbage it isn't even funny the misinformation you have been posting. News flash for you.
> 
> Willfully and intentionally cashing a Postal Money Order with the intention of not shipping the item being paid for is POSTAL FRAUD. Period.
> 
> ...


im sorry you got so wound up. but no, a money order is not a contract. it is not a receipt for goods. if the person that cashes the money order is the person it was written out to, then they are totally in the clear, it is their money. period.

now, if you had an invoice, a receipt, or bill of sale that included the amount, and the money order number, then yes, you could fight it and get your money back. 

a money order protects the seller, the person who receives the money order. it is guaranteed to be worth the stated amount, to the stated person.

with out legal proof of an exchange(receipt) its the same as a check really. its just a form of money, cash money... that only one person can receive. nothing more, nothing less.

other than that, no, cashing a money order that is in your name and not sending goods is not a crime. contrary to your beliefs. 

i am very curious as to what other "garbage" i have been posting.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

-BoneCollector said:


> View attachment 1869135
> View attachment 1869137
> View attachment 1869138


wow...the best part of him ran down his momma's leg at birth...........do all you can to make sure this man goes to prison.He belongs there.


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

I rather deal with the mafia as opposed to AT...


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

fire2201 said:


> I got scammed using a usps money order, the post office don't care they told me to hire a lawyer. There is no proof of what your buying. Use paypal. I would never use a money order again. Your living in a dream world if you think a usps money order gives you any protection. jm.02


thank you. 

i have tried to explain this to a number of people who claim money orders are an acceptable way of paying random strangers for goods on the internet.... they refuse to understand.

a money order is a way for you to prove that you gave someone, or a business money. so that if later, you need to prove this fact, you have a receipt of payment. nothing more. they are good for a court case later on, as long as you have a receipt or bill of sale stating what the money order amount was for.

use money orders to pay your rent, in person, with a receipt, not to buy bows(or anything) online. unless you are willing to travel to the sellers location, hire an attorney, and file a small claims case. cost much more than the max amount a money order can be written for. what protection is that??

use electronic payments online.


----------



## osoutfitters (Nov 6, 2009)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> wow...the best part of him ran down his momma's leg at birth...........do all you can to make sure this man goes to prison.He belongs there.


According to there business card from Facebook on first page of this, he is texting from his wife's phone at number shown and not his. So who is really texting him or the dead wife?


----------



## osoutfitters (Nov 6, 2009)

-BoneCollector said:


> View attachment 1869135
> View attachment 1869137
> View attachment 1869138


According to there business card from Facebook on first page of this, he is texting from his wife's phone at number shown and not his. So who is really texting him or the dead wife?


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Archerytalk is alot like siblings. Constant bickering and fighting within the family but heaven help the outsider that attacks one of the siblings. When you fight one of the family you fight us all!!!!


Wow man. Post of the year so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow....i havent read the whole thread, but the text message conversation reminds me of a hunt lease deal i had go south on me....got your money, then come the excuses.

Sorry pieces of chit......scamming con artist theives are the worst


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I keep laughing every time I read the part where he says "internal bleeding" and "my wife passed away yesterday". 

There are smart criminals and dumb criminals. The classification has not yet been invented for this dolt.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

SD_Whitetail said:


> This thread has gone full epic!! Going from trying to put a guy on the spot for a classifieds scam, to blowing his dead wife story out of the water, to finding out he's got a criminal record longer than Justin Beeeeeeeber and ending up having connections in the area that can put this man in his place.. Absolutely awesome. :darkbeer:


To be fair, Justin's record is a work in progress


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

-BoneCollector said:


> Just posted about 95% of our txt conversation from start to finish


What a terd! I can't get over some of those txts. 40 yrd inside range, 40 thousand to get the mathews dealership and 20grand for elite. I hope you all get your money back bro. And I hope karma catches up with him.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

I just cant believe he is still trying to lie, scam and get out of this. Just making everyone plus authorities want to take him down even more.....


----------



## SD_Whitetail (Dec 3, 2013)

tackscall said:


> To be fair, Justin's record is a work in progress


Good call. He will have this guy smoked in no time.. but still this thread has been the most unbelievable thread ever. Pure gold.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

catfishmafia76 said:


> What a terd! I can't get over some of those txts. 40 yrd inside range, 40 thousand to get the mathews dealership and 20grand for elite. I hope you all get your money back bro. And I hope karma catches up with him.


it was 30,000 and 20,000.....lol


----------



## tater tot (Apr 24, 2010)

I lost track after page 3. Anyone care to post the cliff notes in a paragraph or less?


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Epic thread. He picked the wrong forum to mess with. Looking forward to the mug shot.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

This situation makes my blood boil,he is such a lying piece of gutter trash that needs to be put away for 10 years or longer.Trying to steal peoples hard earned money...Sickening and pathetic.I really hope you 2 guys get all your money back and press as many charges as you can.Maybe a little southern justice would do him well in this situation....Grizz


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

tater tot said:


> I lost track after page 3. Anyone care to post the cliff notes in a paragraph or less?


- Guy sells bow he has yet to acquire
- Guy sells said bow again to another ATer, again prior to acquisition
- ATer figures out that something isn't right, somehow connects with second victim and says oh shiot
- ATer posts help me
- Chaos ensues, search for the guilty, significant internet searches begin
- ATers figure out criminal is real and 2 ATers have been taken
- Lights dim as internet is overtaken by the crowdsourced criminal task force of AT
- Mock Facebook posts begin, faster than criminal can hit "delete"
- Criminal panics and starts trying to unfu** the situation, but it's too late
- AT is on fire with laughter, speculation, wonder, and amazement
- Criminal decides to delete Facebook page, much easier than 3.2 posts per second
- Many more ATers jump in and try to catch up with 22 pages of hysteria
- I post summary
- The End


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

530 posts on one thread and no major arguments............HAS TO BE A RECORD.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> 530 posts on one thread and no major arguments............HAS TO BE A RECORD.


Roflmao.. aint that the truth


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

general re lee said:


> as unfortunate as the circumstances are these are my favorite threads on at. The suspense is incredible. Good luck guys!


lmao!!!


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

Florida boy is a marketing genius, probably setting us all up for a slander lawsuit... or he is just really stupid?


----------



## tater tot (Apr 24, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> - Guy sells bow he has yet to acquire
> - Guy sells said bow again to another ATer, again prior to acquisition
> - ATer figures out that something isn't right, somehow connects with second victim and says oh shiot
> - ATer posts help me
> ...


Thank you sir but the million dollar question remains. Is the wife dead, alive, or did she even exist?


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

I really hope this thread doesn't ever get deleted when the mods wake up....This is a great example of AT at its finest.... archers helping archers......pitiful but awesome thread!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

titan-chaser said:


> Florida boy is a marketing genius, probably setting us all up for a slander lawsuit... or he is just really stupid?


if its a proven truth, its not slander. Im sure he sitting on couch and watching through the blinds to see if the cops pull in his driveway.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

tater tot said:


> Thank you sir but the million dollar question remains. Is the wife dead, alive, or did she even exist?


I knew I missed something...shiot...


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

tater tot said:


> Thank you sir but the million dollar question remains. Is the wife dead, alive, or did she even exist?


she's alive


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> - Guy sells bow he has yet to acquire
> - Guy sells said bow again to another ATer, again prior to acquisition
> - ATer figures out that something isn't right, somehow connects with second victim and says oh shiot
> - ATer posts help me
> ...


this is a very quality summary! the only thing i would add to this is that he told me his wife died.. but yet he told smokecity that he would be shipping his bow on the SAME day that his wife passed away. so therefore he told smoke he would be shipping that day, but then told me on the same day he could not ship. this is a key point to the story because it proves he was lying. i wonder what he was going to tell smoke the next day when he wasnt able to ship his bow?? his wife is perfectly fine, it was just his excuse to not be able to ship the bow to me. which is what caused the ATers to commence the blowing up of his wife's facebook page.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Miked989 said:


> if its a proven truth, its not slander. Im sure he sitting on couch and watching through the blinds to see if the cops pull in his driveway.


x2, everyone who is up late should re-blow up their facebook pages. He cant delete messages all night...then when he wakes up with 50 post on his page... lol


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I knew I missed something...shiot...


Edit!

This would be a great thread to stickie in the classifieds
'Dont [email protected]&k with ATrs'


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

mossycreek said:


> x2, everyone who is up late should re-blow up their facebook pages. He cant delete messages all night...then when he wakes up with 50 post on his page... lol


The one facebook page is gone, I was going to post on hers but cant.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Movesfast said:


> Edit!
> 
> This would be a great thread to stickie in the classifieds
> 'Dont [email protected]&k with ATrs'


:thumbs_up............:cheers:


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

alancac98 said:


> I have never bought anything here on AT or sold anything here on AT, so I guess no one will deal with me should I ever partake in the classifieds - good to know. You can't use what this guy has done to assume everyone with no feedback is a scumbag. But should I ever decide to partake in the classifieds and buy something, I will be sure to give an ample amount of proof that I am who I say I am and that I am trustworthy (so says those that scam and steals peoples identities for a living). No... I really am trustworthy - that was only a joke! Please give me a chance.


If you are buying you won't have a problem because you pay first, but you will get your first + feedback. Cheers


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Originally Posted by tater tot 
I lost track after page 3. Anyone care to post the cliff notes in a paragraph or less?

- Guy sells bow he has yet to acquire
- Guy sells said bow again to another ATer, again prior to acquisition
- ATer figures out that something isn't right, somehow connects with second victim and says oh shiot
- Guys say wife is dying, or has died, yet she seems to be making turkey dinner and posting on Facebook
- Everyone wonders if she is the wife, fake, a scam, or an illusion
- ATer posts help me
- Chaos ensues, search for the guilty, significant internet searches begin
- ATers determine wife is alive and well, and her and hubby run a cleaning "business"
- ATers figure out criminal is real and 2 ATers have been taken
- Lights dim as internet is overtaken by the crowdsourced criminal task force of AT
- Mock Facebook posts begin, faster than criminal can hit "delete"
- Criminal panics and starts trying to unfu** the situation, but it's too late
- AT is on fire with laughter, speculation, wonder, and amazement
- Criminal decides to delete Facebook page, much easier than 3.2 posts per second
- Many more ATers jump in and try to catch up with 22 pages of hysteria
- I post summary
- The End


----------



## X-JaVeN-X (Jan 16, 2014)

tater tot said:


> Thank you sir but the million dollar question remains. Is the wife dead, alive, or did she even exist?


She's still alive...my guess is she's sitting on the couch eating a left over turkey sandwich wishing she actually was dead so she wouldn't have to live with the realization that she married the dumbest man in the state of florida.

...but that's just a guess...


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

raptor4life660r said:


> So I was a little bored at work.
> 
> View attachment 1868918


just wanted to bring this back up, may be funniest post in this thread...


----------



## -BoneCollector (Aug 16, 2013)

raptor4life660r said:


> So I was a little bored at work.


just out of curiosity.. you guys think it would be "slander" to make this my profile pic on AT? that way he can see it when he messages me:wink:


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is crazy. 22 pages in one day-and all the info collected. Wow!! This has got to be a record on AT. Hope it all works out


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> - Guy sells bow he has yet to acquire
> - Guy sells said bow again to another ATer, again prior to acquisition
> - ATer figures out that something isn't right, somehow connects with second victim and says oh shiot
> - ATer posts help me
> ...


Well played sir!


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

alancac98 said:


> I have never bought anything here on AT or sold anything here on AT, so I guess no one will deal with me should I ever partake in the classifieds - good to know. You can't use what this guy has done to assume everyone with no feedback is a scumbag. But should I ever decide to partake in the classifieds and buy something, I will be sure to give an ample amount of proof that I am who I say I am and that I am trustworthy (so says those that scam and steals peoples identities for a living). No... I really am trustworthy - that was only a joke! Please give me a chance.


Yeah it's always pos's that ruin everything for the honest folks. Example.... I've had the same checking account since I was 14 and am 43 now, lived in the same area all my life never written a hot check, yet most business's around here won't even take checks because of all the losers that write hot checks!!! So you either help make the credit card companies rich while hoping you're not the victim of credit card fraud or carry cash.

Hey about the AT feedback, I don't know that you would ever want to buy anything off there or not, but you could probably buy some small stuff to get some good feedback started. That way if you ever did need it.


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Note to criminals:
1. Do not use your real name 
2. Do not use your real phone #. 
3. Do not use your scam business
4. Most important of all Do not f**k with ATers


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Trying to resolve this 

Thread locked

Lou


----------

